# World Armies - Bangladesh



## fatman17

Dear BD collegues - starting a thread on the BD Army - it will take several days to compile.

Thanks,

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## fatman17

*Summary:*
STRENGTH
120,000

INFANTRY
Brigade x 17
Divisional Headquarters x 7

ARMOUR
Brigade x 1

ARTILLERY
Division x 1

AIR DEFENCE
Brigade x 1

ENGINEER
Brigade x 1


*Assessment*
The Bangladesh Army is institutionally a descendant of the British Indian Army. To thid day, the principal arms - infantry, armour and artillery - are modelled on the british pattern of the 1940s. Support services are regulation bound and of doubtful effectiveness.

The inefficiency of the Bangladeshi Army has been partially tackled at regimental and brigade levels by emphasis on higher-level professional training for general staff and command positions. Key weaknesses remain at the section, platoon and company levels, since non-commissioned officers are not yet able to play the important role they must if the army is to attain combat efficiency. This is being partially redressed by the opening of a non-commissioned officers school, although selection of candidates on the basis of seniority means that much of the potential benefit is lost.

*Freedom Fighters*: one of the most important divisions within the post-1971 Bangladesh Military occurred as a result of the struggle between the radical, politicised "freedom fighters" some of whom fought in the civil war and the professionals stranded in Pakistan. Resentment between these two factions was further aggravated by the special benefits and accelerated promotions granted to freedom fighters by the Awami League.

The number of "freedom fighters" is rapidly diminishing as time passes, which may be a step forward in re-establishing merit as a prime requisite in the promotion and selection process. The pre-eminence of "freedom fighters" was, to a large extent, was restored at the end of 1997, when General Mahbubur Rehman was retired, to be succeeded by Lt.General Mustafizur Rehman, a former freedom fighter (who, as with almost all his peers, attended Pakistan's Military College).

The almost two dozen coup attempts during the Zia years, (most of them abortive) were led by the highly politicised freedom fighters, few of whom were professional soldiers. Only a small percentage of officers belonged to the "freedom fighter" category; 25 percent were repatriates and 60 percent had been recruited since 1971. This trend was reinforced as Zia increased the size of the army through the late 70s.

Most of the 400 officers, above the rank of Major belonged to the repatriated faction of which Gen. H.M Ershad emerged as the key leader. These officers were mostly middle or lower-middle class by background, and had family ties with urban bureaucrats, business groups and professionals. They served their early years under Generals Ayub Khan and Yayha Khan of Pakistan, and were not uncomfortable with the idea of a military government, as long as their pay, privileges and prestige were not jeopardised.

Since the departure of Ershad, the military has stayed in its barracks, or at least has largely remained out of overt-politics, concentrating on professional duties, (until events in 2005-2007 led to the assumption of a greater role in governance). The army states that it will revert to a non-governmental role after elections are held, but it is not known when this will be possible.

Factionalism born of efforts of the three main political parties to nurture a support base among specific groups of favoured officers persists, and has adversely affected organisational cohesion and professional competence throughout the services, most markedly within the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

I am making this a sticky along with the ones you have posted for the PA and IA. I think these threads have great reference material. 

Thank you FM sahib!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Another first for PDF. Excellent work FM!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

blain2 said:


> I am making this a sticky along with the ones you have posted for the PA and IA. I think these threads have great reference material.
> 
> Thank you FM sahib!



Blain2 you might want to check the IA and PA threads - they are not "sticky" as of today.
Thanks!


----------



## fatman17

*Deployments, Tasks and Operations*
On 8th March 2007 it as announced in Dhaka that the armed forces, (in effect the army), would re-constitute Bangladesh National Security Council, (disbanded in 1991), giving the military a direct role in running the country.

In addition to this role, the army's principal role are internal security and the preservation of territorial integrity in border areas. Following the serious deterioration of law and order in late 2002, former Prime Minister Zia deployed 40,000 sailors and soldiers across the country in the anti crime "Operation Clean Heart". The troops assumed police duties, tracking down and arresting suspected criminals and recovering illegal arms, ammunition and explosives. Despite criticism by the opposition on the grounds of doubtful constitutional legality, and human rights groups on equally well-founded allegations of illegality and brutality, the army was able to reduce the rate of violent crime, but the arrest of thousands of civilians, (many of them members of the ruling party), and the death of around 40 detainees in custody, eventually led to the soldiers withdrawal in January 2008. However, another surge in violent crime led to the limited deployment of infantry and support troops in the six largest cities. The deployment was a admission that the police are incapable of discouraging and addressing criminal activity.

There was also a marked increase of emphasis on internal security duties during the tenure of Kkaleda Zia (2001-2006), especially following the country-wide bombings in August 2005. In 2007, the army assumed greater responsibility for security duties previously undertaken by the civil police, on the establishment of a state of emergency.

Border security is largely directed towards India. This is owing to a consistently tense relationship between Dhaka and New Delhi. caused by frequent cross-border clashes between the Bangladesh Rifles, Indian guerrillas and, (on some occasions), Indian border security forces, the most serious of which took place in August 2006. The Bangladeshi Army has no seious pretensions of being able to defend the nation against an indian attack. The fact is reflected not only in the comparitive sizes of the Bangladeshi and Indian armies, but also the scale and nature of the Bangladesh Army's equipment, which is mainly suited to counter-insurgency operations.

However, steps are being taken to remedy some of these deficiencies. For over two decades, (until the end of 1997), the army's principal operational deployment was counter-insurgency operations in the Chittagong hill tracts. A large Infantry division, with four infantry brigades and an artillery brigade, along with considerable paramilitary and police forces, had been deployed for the region. Most infantry, artillery, engineers and signals units of the army were rotated through the division for combat experience, as well as operational reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

*Recent and Current Operations*
Bangladesh Forces have participated in many UN peacekeeping operations. They contributed one infantry battalion group and one engineer battalion to the US led coalition's campaign to free Kuwait from Iraqi occupation during the 1991 Gulf war and a number of regional training centers (with their headquarters in Dhaka) were established in 1998 with USsupport, under the Enhanced International Peacekeeping Capabilities Program (EIPCP). The army also trains military personnel earmarked for UN assignments.

In May 2000, a combined arms battalion joined the UN forces in Sierra Leone. Following the withdrawal of Indian peacekeepers, Bangladesh sent another combined arms battalion.

In late 2001, as plans to deploy UN peacekeeping force to Afghanistan emerged, Bangladesh offered troops but only if they were to be under UN command. Bangladesh has continued to deploy troops on peace support operations, mainly in Africa, with large numbers of army personnel sent to, and rotated, in the Democratic Republic of Congo, Liberia, Sudan and Cote d'Ivorie.

As of July 2008, Bangladesh contributed the following to UN missions.
BINUS in Burundi (one military observer)
UNAMA in Afghanistan (four military observers)
UNAMID in Darfur (5 troops)
UNMEE in Ethiopia and Eriteria (2 troops and 2 military observers)
UNMIK in Kosovo (one military observer)
UNMIL in Liberia (2,393 troops and 18 military observers)
UNIOSIL in Sierra Leone (one military observer)
UNMIS in the Sudan (1,543 troops and 17 military observers)
UNMIT in Timor Leste (four military observers)
UNOCI in the Cote d'Ivorie (2,718 troops and 10 military observers)
UNOMIG in Georgia (8 military observers)
MONUC in DR Congo (1,331 troops and 20 military observers)
MINURCAT in Central African Republic (1 military observer)
MINURSO in Western Sahara (8 military observers)

*Command and Control*
Minister of Defence..........President Iajuddin Ahmad
Chief of Army Staff..........General Moeen U. Ahmad

The army has traditionally been involved in politics, and the effective governing of Bangladesh requires the support of the armed forces. Factionalism, born of efforts by the three main political parties to nurture a support base among specific groups of favoured officers, was rife. This adversely affected both organisational cohesion and professional competence of the three services. All rulers, whether elected or otherwise, have sought to maintain control over the military by various means. Their efforts to promote supportive factions have fragmented the officers corps.

The three services are commanded by their respective chiefs of staff who are nominally co-equal, although the Army Chief of Staff is now a three star officer and inevitably predominates. This places the navy and airforce at a disadvantage, but they cannot reasonably object, as both the navy and airforce are numerically so much smaller than the army. The President is the commander in chief, and by convention the prime minister holds the defence minister's portfolio. However, at other times (when there is a chief advisor as de facto prime minister), the president retains control of the defence ministry and armed forces. The Army Chief of Staff reports directly to the prime minister on behalf of the three services, except in such circumstances, when he reports to the president.

Since the inception of parliamentry governance in 1991, prime ministers have kept the defence portfolio to themselves, and commanded the services through the "armed forces division" of the prime minister's secretariat. This is a tri-service office with a Major-General working as the principal staff officer to the defence/prime minister, and his staff serving as the interface between the armed services and the leadership.

Both heads of the last two elected governments, Begum Zia and Sheikh Hasina, maintained a close grip on the postings and promotion of senior officers. They have also sought to identify more junior officers thought to be supportive of their respective administrations. This has deepened the fragmentation of the officers corps and weakened the cohesion of the service.

Army Headquarters - Dhaka

Ordnance Factory - Joydevpur
6 Indep AA Bde - Mirpur
14 Enggr Bde - Dhaka
46 Indep Inf Bde - Dhaka 
(directly reporting to Army HQ)

55 Inf Div - Jessore - 88 Inf Bde (Jessore) - 105 Inf Bde (Jessore)
11 Inf Div - Bogra - 93 Amd Bde (Bogra) - 111 Inf Bde (Bogra)
24 Inf Div - Chittagong - 65 Inf Bde (Kaptai) - 69 Inf Bde (Bandarban) - 203 Inf Bde
(Khagrachan) - 305 Inf Bde (Rangamati) - Ad Hoc Arty Bde (Dhiginala) 
33 Inf Div - Comilla - 44 Inf Bde (Comilla) - 101 Inf Bde (Comilla)
9 Inf Div - Savar - 71 Inf Bde (Savar) - 81 Inf Bde (Savar)
66 Inf Div - Rangpur - 72 Inf Bde (Rangpur) - 222 Inf Bde (Saidpur)
19 Inf Div - Mymensingh - 309 Inf Bde (Ghatail) - 77 Inf Bde (Mymensingh)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## batmannow

plz give some info, about the role of ssg in BDarmy. 
thanks


----------



## fatman17

*Organisation*
Organisation is conventional with Army HQ in Dhaka and formations deployed country-wide.Principal Staff Officers (all two star rank), are:
Adjutant General
Military Secretary
Quartermaster General
Master General of Ordnance
Engineer-in-Chief

Infantry division HQ locations are:
9 - Savar (near Dhaka)
11- Bogra (includes 93 Armoured Brigade)
14 - Dhaka
24 - Chittagong
33 - Comilla
55 - Jessore (including an armoured regiment)
66 - Rangpur (including an armoured regiment)

The Bangladesh Army's 17 infantry brigades generally have one, two or three infantry battalions, (of which there are 26 in total), with obsolete equipment. There are few infantry combat vehicles or armoured personnel carriers, and inadequate soft-skinned vehicles. Transport is by truck where available. There is no organised helicopter troop-lift capability. Bangladesh's army largely moves at the speed of marching troops. The armoured brigade, based in the northwest of the country, has armoured and mechanised infantry components. In addition, two infantry divisions have a armoured regiment each. At present these units are designed to provide anti-tank defence to respective formations, and there are no plans for combining them into a second armoured brigade with offensive capability. Although such a future course cannot be discounted, the raising of a future brigade HQ would strain resources.

24 division, (deployed in the Chittagong hill tracts region) commands four infantry brigades. Five other divisions command two infantry brigades, and a artillery brigade each. The independent engineer and air defence brigades operate under army army HQ, which has a infantry brigade under direct command. Divisions are considered operationally autonomous, as it is assumed that once hostilities commence, the army HQ may not be able to excercise full control over deployments and manage individual missions. Each division and brigade has been assigned operational sectors along the borders with Myanmar and India.

7 x infantry divisional HQs
17 x infantry brigades
1 x armoured brigade
5 x artillery brigades (three with three artillery regiments, two with two artillery regiments)
1 x engineer brigade
1 x air defence brigade

*Concept and Operations*
Although there is no combined military doctrine, concepts have evolved to the extent that the army is entirely defensive in organisation, equipment, training and attitude. It will be expected to provide the primary defence against any external threat, trading limited space for time by exploiting the riverine nature of the delta country, and hoping for foreign, diplomatic and possibly more robust, intervention to crystalline before regular forces are reduced to ineffective levels.

Should the state be reached when combat and conventional operations become unsustainable, residual regular sub-units, would form the nuclei of guerrilla units operatiing semi-independently in what is described as "the phase 2", essentially to raise the costs of occupation beyond acceptable levels. The forested Chittagong hill tracts region in the country's southeastern quadrant is seen as a possible jumping off point for mounting a different form of resistance in the shape of jungle warfare.

In 2002, at least one, and possibly more, divisions experimented with "simultaneous phases 1 and 2". In this format infantry brigades conduct defensive operations to halt enemy ingress while paramilitary units undertake guerrilla operations against the enemy's rear in occupied territory. This is not a standard procedure across the army.

*Reserves *
In late 1995, the Bangladesh government adopted a proposal by the then Chief of Army Staff, Lt.Gen Abu Saleh Mohammad Nasim, to form the country's first reserve force. Before his removal, he proposed the plan in an effort to partly resolve the army's chronic manpower shortage. There has been no progress in creating unit or individual ready reserves.

*Army Aviation Order of Battle*
There are two Army Aviation squadrons, operating 6 Cessna 152/337 and three Bell 206 helicopters. Flying instruction is provided at the Aviation Center at Dhaka Tejgaon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*Operational Art and Tactical Doctrine*
The government has not developed a well-defined defence doctrine and successive administrations have left the task to the military high command. The army HQs, with advice from the National Defence College (NDC), (and respective divisional HQs) has worked out an operational doctrine which is essentially defensive and suggests that the army trade space for time.

Given the relatively small size of the country and the flat terrain, that may be inappropriate. The army appears to count on the over 200 wide, often unbridgeable, rivers for its advantage, to enable it to occupy a series of linear defensive positions to prevent swift penetration and thereby buy time for diplomatic and possibly other forms of international intervention. The likelihood of outflanking parachute and special forces operations, (as in the 1971 war, by Indian forces against the Pakistan Army), nullifies this optimistic proposal.

*Bases*
Bogra
Chittagong
Comilla
Jessore
Mymensingh
Savar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

I did not know that Bangladeshi Army was in such a bad shape. This after them having ruled the country for a few years. Did they not try to buy new equipment , clearly define a doctrine, and then train at that time?


----------



## batmannow

I mean special forces in BD army, are they have or not have?


----------



## fatman17

batmannow said:


> I mean special forces in BD army, are they have or not have?



so far it seems not!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The expert on this is Leonblack but he is on vacation I think. The BD army certainly needs improvement.


----------



## fatman17

*Training*
Recruits receive basic training at regimental and service centres. Specialised and advanced training, (with courses ranging in length from four to 10 weeks), is given at Schools of Military Instruction located at various garrisons. Officer cadets graduate from the Bangladesh Military Academy near Chittagong. The standard course lasts two academic yeaes, although shorter courses have been run from time to time to fill large gaps in the Officer's corps. Subsequent training takes place at the School of Infantry and Tactics or at the other arms and service schools. General Staff Officers from all three services are trained at the DSCSC in Dhaka. On the course that ended in Feburary 2007, attendance numbered 142 personnel, made up of 72 from the army, 18 from the navy and 21 from the airforce. There were 33 foreign students, from Brunei, China, India, Indonesia, Jordan, Malaysia, Nepal, Nigeria, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, Singapore, Sri Lanka and Sudan.

The National Defence College (NDC), 12 km north of Dhaka city centre, was initially headed by a faculty provided by a British Military Assistance Team, until Bangladeshi faculty members were trained and took over. The NDC runs a 10 month course every calender year for 25 senior officers from the armed forces of the rank of brigadier or equivalent and five civil servants. The distribution of the services places is army 15, navy five and airforce five. Some officers are sent on courses to the US, China, France, Germany and the UK.

There is no commanding officers course but all officers aspiring to higher rank must attend the DSCSC. It has been proposed that an Army War Course (AWC) be conducted for Lt.Colonels, to provide a bridge between the DSCSC and the NDC, but no progress has been made.

The Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT), was established on 24 June 1999. The purpose was to prepare officers and troops to assume UN assigned responsibilities when called for. BIPSOT is based at Rajendrapur Cantonment,Gazipur. It conducts courses on peace support operations on a regular basis. BIPSOT also conducts sub-unit/unit group training excercises on peace support operations at local and multinational level.

Establishment of staff courses has contributed to improving efficiency at battalion and brigade levels but there are weaknesses at section, platoon and company levels since non-commissioned officers are not yet able to play the important role they must if units are to attain combat efficiency. Establishment of a non-commissioned officers school has gone some way to improving the situation, but selection of candidates on the basis of seniority rather than merit means that much of the potential benefit is lost.

Routine training is conducted at sub-unit level at peacetime stations throughout the year but is not considered effective. Each infantry division has its own collective training area close to the international boundary in its operational sector. Collective training in "phase 1", or conventional operations, at battalion, brigade and divisional levels takes place every dry season (November to February), and sometimes in the rainy season. Armoured and artillery units carry out field firing at a range near Chittagong in the southeast of the country. A smaller range has been built near the northeastern town of Bogra.

The Bangladesh Army is deficient in its training of NCOs for the post of junior non-commissioned officers (NCOs), (which the next grade up). The chief of army staff has ordered the training curriculam be reviewed and that NCOs to receive specialised training.

US allocations for training (under IMETS, the International Military Education and Training Program), have been allocated (in USD) as follows;
2005 - USD 1,035,000
2006 - USD 930,000
2007 - USD 985,000
2008 - USD 800,000

In early 2004, Bangladesh approved the draft of a defence agreement with Kuwait under which members of the Bangladeshi armed forces would vocational and technical training to the Kuwaiti armed forces. It does not appear that the project proceeded.
Training establishments include;
Bangladesh Military Academy (BMA), Bhatiary, Chittagong
School of Infantry and Tactics (SINT), Jalalabad, Sylhet.
Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC), Mirpur
National Defence College (NDC), Mirpur Cantonment, Dhaka
Military Institute of Science and Technology (MIST), Mirpur
Armoured Corps Centre & School (ACC&S),Majhira, Bogra
Engineer Centre and School of Military Engineering, Quadirabad, Natore
Signal Training Centre & School, Jessore
Ordnance Corps Centre & School, Rajendrapur, Gazipur
Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operations (BIPSOT), Rajendrapur, Gazipur
Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Centre and School, Saidpur Cantonment
Corps of Military Police Centre and School, Ghatail, Tangail
Army School of Education and Administration, Ghatail, Tangail
Army School of Physical Training and Sports (ASPTS), Dhaka Cantonment
Army School of Music, Chittagong
Armed Forces Medical College, Dhaka
School of Military Intelligence, Comilla
Army Computer Training School (ACTS), Dhaka Cantonment
Non Commissioned Officer's Academy, Majhira, Bogra


*Recruitment*
Recruitment is by voluntary enlistment. Army recruiters can afford to be selective, as the armed forces incorporate only a very small percentage of the population and offer one of the most secure occupations in the country. Military training takes place almost entirely within Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Fatman, could you please find if officers of the BDA train at Indian establishments or are there any proposals for the same?


----------



## fatman17

malaymishra123 said:


> Fatman, could you please find if officers of the BDA train at Indian establishments or are there any proposals for the same?



according to the article BDA officers are not sent to India or Pakistan for training, however Indian and Pak officers do attend courses in BD Mil Schools.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kasrkin

MBI Munshi said:


> The expert on this is Leonblack but he is on vacation I think. The BD army certainly needs improvement.



But does BD really want to take on India? BD is a poor country no doubt, with a lot of political problems that involve the army. So does this culture of defiance that has defined Pakistan's military policy really apply here? The officer corps is dangerously fragmented like Janes says, but are those differences only political or do they relate to the prospect of confronting India too? Anyway looks like India is in a position to exert a lot of military pressure here, but maybe we don't feel it because the Indians don't really consider BD much of a threat or perhaps because the Bengladeshis are too complacent to see the danger...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Kasrkin said:


> But does BD really want to take on India? BD is a poor country no doubt, with a lot of political problems that involve the army. So does this culture of defiance that has defined Pakistan's military policy really apply here? The officer corps is dangerously fragmented like Janes says, but are those differences only political or do they relate to the prospect of confronting India too? Anyway looks like India is in a position to exert a lot of military pressure here, but maybe we don't feel it because the Indians don't really consider BD much of a threat or perhaps because the Bengladeshis are too complacent to see the danger...



this is a interesting point which I hope our BD forum members would comment on!


----------



## fatman17

NEXT UPDATE ON BDA WILL BE ON 19TH APRIL - THX FOR UNDERSTANDING!


----------



## Raquib

fatman17 said:


> according to the article BDA officers are not sent to India or Pakistan for training, however Indian and Pak officers do attend courses in BD Mil Schools.



I agree sir... Bangladesh Army officers are rather sent to esp. the western countries for training...


----------



## Raquib

*Recent procurement of the Bangladesh army:*

Otokar Cobra humvee(Turkey)


----------



## gromell

Kasrkin said:


> But does BD really want to take on India? BD is a poor country no doubt, with a lot of political problems that involve the army. So does this culture of defiance that has defined Pakistan's military policy really apply here? The officer corps is dangerously fragmented like Janes says, but are those differences only political or do they relate to the prospect of confronting India too? Anyway looks like India is in a position to exert a lot of military pressure here, but maybe we don't feel it because the Indians don't really consider BD much of a threat or perhaps because the Bengladeshis are too complacent to see the danger...



I really doubt Bangladesh wants to take on India. We do not have any Kashmir first of all. The only issues are illegal cross border raids by drunk BSF troops which are dealt with by BDR, few small village disputes on the border, dam embankments on major rivers on Indian side(violating international laws) that flow through Bangladesh and unfair trade disparity. Use of force is not going to solve any of those problems. The public sentiment is not against India, except provocative BSF activites create some problems in the relation. 

The condition of the officer corps is not as bad as it is portrayed here. One thing you have to remember Bangladesh army hardly gets the financial help that Pakistan army gets from USA. However, officers regularly go to US military schools for training. Its doctrine is based on defensive role. There are special forces within the army. I think Bangladesh navy has SEALs who train with South Korean's. It has commando units within the army's infantry I think. Indian army and Bangladesh army hold joint exercises, specially when Awami League is in power. What danger you are talking about? 

And you said "BD is a poor country"... East Pakistan's GDP was higher than West Pakistan's in 1970. well Bangladesh formed in 1971 with most of its state capital held in Pakistan's national bank in Karachi, which never came back. Jute price fell in the 70's. Bangladesh do not get as much donation as Pakistan gets from USA, Saudi, China and other allies. Bangladesh is having an acceleration in its economy even in this recession. Pakistan's economy is probably in the worst shape out of all SAARC countries right now, in terms of economic growth. Throughout 1947 to 1971, most of the money Bangladesh created were used for the industrialization in the West Pakistan. It literally had to begin from scratch since 1971 with 70 million hungry mouth to feed, destroyed communication infrastructure, 3 million killed, 2-4 hundred thousand raped and 5 years of isolation from Arab leaue, Saudi, USA and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gromell

fatman17 said:


> NEXT UPDATE ON BDA WILL BE ON 19TH APRIL - THX FOR UNDERSTANDING!



It's 19th April... I am waiting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gromell

malaymishra123 said:


> Fatman, could you please find if officers of the BDA train at Indian establishments or are there any proposals for the same?



_Little bit old news..._

Saturday, February 21, 2009
*Bangladesh and Indian military begin Assam exercise*

A two-week small-scale counter terrorism exercise involving Bangladesh and Indian military starts tomorrow at Jorhat, a strategically located district of Assam in the North Eastern part of India. The Indian army and the security forces have been fighting the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) cadres in the state.

This marks the first joint military counter terrorism exercise between the two countries. The exercise will comprise of airborne operations where five officers and 15 other personnel from Bangladesh will train with the special para-commandos of the Indian Army.

This month Bangladesh also participated in Cobra Gold multinational military exercises involving 18 nations held in Bangkok. Cobra Gold 2009 marked the 28th year of a regularly-scheduled joint and combined multilateral military exercise which has become the most visible and largest military cooperative effort in the Pacific region. The exercise prepared the respective militaries for the real-world priorities of peace support, stability and reconstruction, humanitarian assistance and combat operations.

Meanwhile, Bangladeshs security officials have also participated in the second Asia-Pacific Intelligence Chiefs Conference from Feb. 18-20 in Singapore. This years theme was "Sharing Expertise in Managing Transnational Security Issues and the participants learnt various aspects of counter terrorism, maritime security and humanitarian assistance and disaster relief.


----------



## fatman17

*Army Procurement*
Military procurement for the army is probably centered around the creation of at least two armoured/mechanised brigades, but this will be a lengthy process. If it goes ahead, and is almost certain to be done on a gradual basis. There are plans to fleash out the infantry divisions, most of which have only two infantry brigades. This too will be a slow process, not only for financial reasons, but also because recruitment and training, especially of commissioned officers, cannot keep pace with normal replacement requirements and concurrent expansion.

*Modernisation*
The gift of a battery of multiple rocket launchers (MRL) and the offer of a regiment of T-69 light tanks from Pakistan have had no impact on force modernisation. The MRL battery was split up with launchers being distributed to individual infantry divisions, violating the principles of employment of artillery and effectively negating their entire potential. The offer of T-69 tanks was not taken up, possibly the platforms were obsolete and maintenance costs would have been disproportionate to their worth.

The division of the infantry's East Bengal regiment to allow the creation of the new Bangladesh Infantry Regiment did not lead to any major procurement, although the army did obtain ex-Soviet wheeled infantry combat vehicles capable of carrying a battalion (minus) in 2001 as part of UN requirements for prospective peacekeeping missions.

The weakness of the procurement system were highlighted, with reports emerging in July 2002 that an infantry division had found the ammunition that it had received from a purchase worth USD2.6 million was unusable.

In early 2003, former Prime Minister Zia led a delegation to China which negotiated several military assistance agreements. Although details have not been released, Beijing is believed to have agreed to upgrade several types of anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles in the Bangladeshi inventory. The former chief of army staff, Gen. Hasan Mashhud Chowdhury, visited China in September 2004, and his successor, Moeen Ahmad, in May 2006, but neither visit appeared to be intended to further procurement matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

gromell said:


> _Little bit old news..._
> 
> Saturday, February 21, 2009
> *Bangladesh and Indian military begin Assam exercise*
> 
> A two-week small-scale counter terrorism exercise involving Bangladesh and Indian military starts tomorrow at Jorhat, a strategically located district of Assam in the North Eastern part of India. The Indian army and the security forces have been fighting the United Liberation Front of Asom (ULFA) cadres in the state.
> 
> This marks the first joint military counter terrorism exercise between the two countries. The exercise will comprise of airborne operations where five officers and 15 other personnel from Bangladesh will train with the special para-commandos of the Indian Army.
> 
> This month Bangladesh also participated in Cobra Gold multinational military exercises involving 18 nations held in Bangkok. Cobra Gold 2009 marked the 28th year of a regularly-scheduled joint and combined multilateral military exercise which has become the most visible and largest military cooperative effort in the Pacific region. The exercise prepared the respective militaries for the real-world priorities of peace support, stability and reconstruction, humanitarian assistance and combat operations.
> 
> Meanwhile, Bangladeshs security officials have also participated in the second Asia-Pacific Intelligence Chiefs Conference from Feb. 18-20 in Singapore. This years theme was "Sharing Expertise in Managing Transnational Security Issues and the participants learnt various aspects of counter terrorism, maritime security and humanitarian assistance and disaster relief.



I heard it was canceled after the BDR mutiny...


----------



## Contrarian

Kasrkin said:


> But does BD really want to take on India? BD is a poor country no doubt, with a lot of political problems that involve the army. So does this culture of defiance that has defined Pakistan's military policy really apply here? The officer corps is dangerously fragmented like Janes says, but are those differences only political or do they relate to the prospect of confronting India too? Anyway looks like India is in a position to exert a lot of military pressure here, but maybe we don't feel it because the Indians don't really consider BD much of a threat or perhaps because the Bengladeshis are too complacent to see the danger...


 
If AL remains in power, we would enjoy very good relations with BD

But i am really interested as well to see Bangladeshi's answer your questions!


----------



## fatman17

*Equipment In Service*
Armour
Type..........Manufacturer.....Role..........Original Total
T-55/59.....n/a...................MBT..........100
Type 69.....n/a....................MBT..........80
Type 62.....n/a....................Light Tank.40
BTR 70......n/a....................APC..........55
BTR 80......n/a....................APC..........130
YW-531.....China................APC...........50
RN-94........Turkey/Romania.. APC.......9
MT-LB.........Russia...............APC.........20
Al-Fahd.......Egypt................IFV..........55

Artillery
Type.................Manufacturer.....Role..........Original Total
105mm Model 56P.n/a...................Howitzer....30
105mm M101........n/a...................Howitzer....40
122mm Type 54.....n/a..................Howitzer.....20
130mm Type 59.....n/a..................Medium Gun.35
122mm Type 83.....n/a..................MRL.............6

Anti-Tank Weapons
Type.................Manufacturer.....Role................Original Total
106 mm RCL M40..n/a....................Recoilless Gun..25
57mm 6 Pounder...n/a....................Anti-Tank Gun..12
76mm Type 54......n/a....................Anti-Tank Gun..50
82mm Type 53......n/a....................Mortar.............300
120mm Type 53....n/a....................Mortar.............50

Infantry Weapons
Type..............................Role
9mm FN 35........................Pistol
9mm Sterling L2.................Sub-Machine Gun
12.7mm DShK....................Heavy Machine Gun
7.62mm RPD......................Machine Gun
7.62 HK11A1/21A1............Light Machine Gun
7.62mm Bren L4................Light Machine Gun
7.62mm FN-FAL.................Assault Rifle
7.62mm G3A2/3................Assault Rifle
7.62mm Type 56................Assault Rifle
7.62 mm Type 81...............Assault Rifle
7.62 mm Simonov SKS.......assault Rifle

Air Defence Weapons
Type.................Manufacturer.....Role................Original Total
HN5/HN5A.............n/a....................SAM...............12
QW2......................n/a....................SAM................n/a
37mm....................n/a...................Anti-Aircraft Gun..16
57mm Type 59.......n/a...................Ant-Aircraft Gun..12
20mm HS804.........n/a...................Light AA Gun......15

Army Aviation
Type.................Role...................Original Total
206L Long Ranger..Helicopter/Utility.3
152.......................Trainer...............4


Jane's World Armies - Issue 24.
.......................................................................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

gromell said:


> It's 19th April... I am waiting



enjoy!


----------



## TopCat

This is really pitty to see BD army in such a bad shape!!!!
I dont think this army with this kind of equipment can even put up a fight against any army in the world...


----------



## blain2

fatman17 said:


> Blain2 you might want to check the IA and PA threads - they are not "sticky" as of today.
> Thanks!



I was a little late in getting to that. I believe all three of your threads are now sticky as they should be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

blain2 said:


> I was a little late in getting to that. I believe all three of your threads are now sticky as they should be



thanks and cheers!


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> This is really pitty to see BD army in such a bad shape!!!!
> I dont think this army with this kind of equipment can even put up a fight against any army in the world...


And the insult to the injury is that its member's main goal to get rich by becoming mercenaries of UN. Furthermore, its top brass's transformation as 'Intellectual cowards' by giving up 'Fighting sprit' and 'Army ethos' has brought our country to the nadir of destruction. 

Thirty years ago Ershad (Being one of most notorious RAW agents) had initiated such cowardice ness in it and MUA being 'Paler Guda' made the head way to implement RAW's ultimate goal, *I.E never let to invigorate Bangladeshi Muslim's muscles*. This is the most worthless army as its 'Officer corps' hasn't put a minimal-fight against BDR jawans, which is the fundamental/basic rule of any military forces of the world. OTH, its imbecility has reached to a point that it is asking for a fight against Myanmar. If it takes place then it will be warranting death sentences of these peskies. We need to start a clean up process in it ASAP *otherwise we don't have any chance to put up minimal fight against Indian demand like giving up Talpatti and not protesting against building Tipaimukh dam*, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

M_Saint said:


> And the insult to the injury is that its member's main goal to get rich by becoming mercenaries of UN. Furthermore, its top brass's transformation as 'Intellectual cowards' by giving up 'Fighting sprit' and 'Army ethos' has brought our country to the nadir of destruction.
> 
> Thirty years ago Ershad (Being one of most notorious RAW agents) had initiated such cowardice ness in it and MUA being 'Paler Guda' made the head way to implement RAW's ultimate goal, *I.E never let to invigorate Bangladeshi Muslim's muscles*. This is the most worthless army as its 'Officer corps' hasn't put a minimal-fight against BDR jawans, which is the fundamental/basic rule of any military forces of the world. OTH, its imbecility has reached to a point that it is asking for a fight against Myanmar. If it takes place then it will be warranting death sentences of these peskies. We need to start a clean up process in it ASAP *otherwise we don't have any chance to put up minimal fight against Indian demand like giving up Talpatti and not protesting against building Tipaimukh dam*, thanks.



i see you guys got dam problems too - the next wars on the sub-continent will be on the control of water - and india is way ahead in its planning viz-a-vie BD and Pak.! food for thought!


----------



## Raquib

M_Saint said:


> And the insult to the injury is that its member's main goal to get rich by becoming mercenaries of UN. Furthermore, its top brass's transformation as 'Intellectual cowards' by giving up 'Fighting sprit' and 'Army ethos' has brought our country to the nadir of destruction.
> 
> Thirty years ago Ershad (Being one of most notorious RAW agents) had initiated such cowardice ness in it and MUA being 'Paler Guda' made the head way to implement RAW's ultimate goal, *I.E never let to invigorate Bangladeshi Muslim's muscles*. This is the most worthless army as its 'Officer corps' hasn't put a minimal-fight against BDR jawans, which is the fundamental/basic rule of any military forces of the world. OTH, its imbecility has reached to a point that it is asking for a fight against Myanmar. If it takes place then it will be warranting death sentences of these peskies. We need to start a clean up process in it ASAP *otherwise we don't have any chance to put up minimal fight against Indian demand like giving up Talpatti and not protesting against building Tipaimukh dam*, thanks.



dude, would you shut up?? the army didnt carry out operation just cause they were not ordered to you dumb***!! and is this how you represent your country and military?? seems like you have registered in this forum with an evil intention, demoting your own country......... 
shame on you m saint!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kasrkin

*"The only issues are illegal cross border raids by drunk BSF troops which are dealt with by BDR, few small village disputes on the border, dam embankments on major rivers on Indian side(violating international laws) that flow through Bangladesh and unfair trade disparity. Use of force is not going to solve any of those problems..."*

Good observations. But you do realize that countries have gone to war for less. These are some issues as it is, and even if BD does not want to provoke a conflict, what indications do we have that India might not want to do the same? Certainly this Janes report indicates that should IA decide to, they won't have much trouble elbowing the BD military aside and taking whatever village, river, etc they want. Or maybe even a full scale invasion as a way of displaying Indian 'military muscle' to the world. So my point being, do we know that BD is _serious_ in preventing such a situation and dissuading the Indians from pursing such adventurism. Like I said, this report suggests that BD is not serious when it comes to this sort of strategic defiance. Thus my question, is it true?

*"One thing you have to remember Bangladesh army hardly gets the financial help that Pakistan army gets from USA..."*

This is a serious misconception on your part. The Pakistan Army has been getting financial facilitation from America in ways designed to increase our unconventional capacity, not for full-scale war against India. In fact Washington's quite 'concerned', even paranoid when it comes to the potential for their aid being used to strengthen Pakistan's military position against India. Also the Americans are hardly the ones to stick around Pakistan, they've been there for us at times when it suited them but most of the time we were on our own, or under sanctions from the very same US. As it is the finances you&#8217;re referring to, and these only started since Musharraf, are barely 20&#37; of what Pakistan spent in her own defense in that time. And even out of this 20%, most of the money is spent as reimbursement for the financial and material costs of sustaining a costly, not-India-related conflict in that west which is a direct result of the US presence in the region anyway. The rest is arguably spent enhancing our CT capacity which is useless against an Indian assault.

So to suggest that Pakistan stands up to India only because of American &#8216;backing&#8217; is completely incorrect. Most analysts estimate that a war within the expected timeframe between India and Pakistan will most probably result in a draw, in the ground war at least with Pakistan not only being able to withstand Indian thrusts but also counterattacking and seizing tactically, not strategically, vital territory. This is not even including the use of nukes. However the case with BD does not have to be the exact same level of military balance, it is the culture of defiance that I&#8217;m asking about. Where, when and how BD gets the required goodies from is secondary to this existence of the _desire_. But is this want there or is everyone busy with their pitiful political games? 

*&#8221;And you said "BD is a poor country"... East Pakistan's GDP was higher than West Pakistan's in 1970. well Bangladesh formed in 1971 with most of its state capital held in Pakistan's national bank in Karachi, which never came back. Jute price fell in the 70's. Bangladesh do not get as much donation as Pakistan gets from USA, Saudi, China and other allies. Bangladesh is having an acceleration in its economy even in this recession. Pakistan's economy is probably in the worst shape out of all SAARC countries right now, in terms of economic growth. Throughout 1947 to 1971, most of the money Bangladesh created were used for the industrialization in the West Pakistan. It literally had to begin from scratch since 1971 with 70 million hungry mouth to feed, destroyed communication infrastructure, 3 million killed, 2-4 hundred thousand raped and 5 years of isolation from Arab leaue, Saudi, USA and China...&#8221;* 

Let&#8217;s not get into this dirty and pointless debate about Pakistan &#8216;stealing&#8217; BD money and killing &#8216;3 million&#8217; and &#8220;raping 2-4 hundred thousand people&#8221;, etc. The bottom line is that it&#8217;s been almost half a century, you can&#8217;t blame your country&#8217;s situation on Pakistan anymore especially if you consider BD to have been so productive and rich. I&#8217;m not trying to belittle BD when I say that BD has been reliant on foreign aid for decades, only that I understand the situation can be considered unfavorable to territorial assertion. Stick to the issue without being sensitive please. Pakistan&#8217;s economic position has hardly ever been a rival to India&#8217;s either, but we&#8217;re still here despite ample Indian hostility. So will BD be able to resist if India decides to assert itself in away unacceptable to the majority of Bengladeshi people? Or is that something most BDs don&#8217;t care about and consider a futile waste of time? 

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

The defence need for Pakistan and BD is completely different even though we take India as a hostile power in this region. BD due it its geographical location cant withstand any Indian conventional attack as it does not have a Afgan and Iranian backyard which Pakistan enjoys. Again BD is not as easy as many Indians might think due to its extraordinary patriotic population. You believe it or not 90&#37; of the people in this country thinks they will have to response to the call if there were a war. This is natural for any country which came into existence through a bloody war and through the participation of mass people. You will find every other familly here who were involved in freedom fight in one way or other. So if there were a war with India which is a remote possibility and which will be one of the bloodiest conflict in recent history. Also India will loose whole of its eastern territory as other people who were struggling for freedom for too long now will find BD as one of their allies and join hand. Also BD fighters will spread all over India like swine flue..... 
Invasion in BD means there will be no more India as you see now.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Contrarian

Um, is it necessary for India and BD to be hostile? Or is it necessary for BD to have the military capability to deny an Indian advantage if war is 'thrust' by India?

*I mean diplomatic relations between two countries decide on the threat perception of that country and by an extension its military capability current or desired.*

India and Bangladesh dont have that threat perception of each other to warrant military buildup specific to each other, while India-Pakistan and India-China do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

malaymishra123 said:


> Um, is it necessary for India and BD to be hostile? Or is it necessary for BD to have the military capability to deny an Indian advantage if war is 'thrust' by India?
> 
> *I mean diplomatic relations between two countries decide on the threat perception of that country and by an extension its military capability current or desired.*
> 
> India and Bangladesh dont have that threat perception of each other to warrant military buildup specific to each other, while India-Pakistan and India-China do.



I know India has a policy of not provoking BD to build up its military or to take India as a threat. I commend India for not bringing troops to border after 1971 and they never conducted any military excercise targeting BD border or water.
But scenario could change anytime as too many players controls too many things in India and BD cant afford to just sit idle and always hope for the best.


----------



## Contrarian

iajdani said:


> I know India has a policy of not provoking BD to build up its military or to take India as a threat. I commend India for not bringing troops to border after 1971 and they never conducted any military excercise targeting BD border or water.
> *But scenario could change anytime as too many players controls too many things in India and BD cant afford to just sit idle and always hope for the best*.



They Key then is to ensure Bipartisan support for each other in both BD and India. India and BD both have two main political parties regardless of the regional players. In India its the Congress and BJP, while for BD, its AL and BNP.

While you will find a broad support for BD in both Congress and BJP, its the BNP that causes problems for India. Allowing greater trade between India and BD would make both Congress and BJP further be accomodative of BD concerns on various issues. One thing is certain, both Congress and BJP understand numbers and economy. Both know, their future depends on two factors-economy and security. And if BD raises its importance in the economic context, then you will find more bipartisan support for BD.

As far as security is concerned, AL is already trying to improve things, they have already said they will not allow BD to be used for anti-India activities. So things are on a mend here.

There is one issue-BNP.

They are a decidedly Islamist party which tries to undo absolutely anything or any deal that might be good for India. It takes steps that actually harm India. They are in cahoots with the Islamic militants, they are not in favour of putting for trial even the war crime accused in the Liberation War of BD. Indo-BD relations take a nose dive whenever BNP comes to power. They were in power when India actually started accusing BD of helping the insurgents in NE India in collusion with ISI.

What to do about that mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gromell

*The fact is*, the relation between India and Bangladesh is one of the bests in south asia right now. Bangladesh knows there is no point in provoking India and Bangladesh holds a defensive stance while making sure all kind of national integrity is upheld while India is hopefully smart enough to know that poking Bangladesh will bring no good for them and it will be a massive waste of their money and a disaster to their strategic interest. One might be thinking with this Bangladesh armed forces, India will occupy Bangladesh like USA has occupied Iraq but it is a totally different scenerio in case of war. Bangladesh has successfully defeated Pakistan Army when she was known as East Pakistan, with the support of her people and Bangladeshi population is politically educated enough to repel any direct foreign invasion on any day. The present Bangladesh army personnel number of 250,000+ is close to enough; all it needs is bit more modernization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gromell

fatman17 said:


> *Equipment In Service
> Artillery
> Type.................Manufacturer.....Role..........Original Total
> 105mm Model 56P.n/a...................Howitzer....30
> 105mm M101........n/a...................Howitzer....40
> 122mm Type 54.....n/a..................Howitzer.....20
> 130mm Type 59.....n/a..................Medium Gun.35
> 122mm Type 83.....n/a..................MRL.............6
> 
> *


*

Does Bangladesh not have the Chinese built self propelled 155 mm PLZ-45?*


----------



## mijanur

gromell said:


> *The fact is*, the relation between India and Bangladesh is one of the bests in south asia right now. Bangladesh knows there is no point in provoking India and Bangladesh holds a defensive stance while making sure all kind of national integrity is upheld while India is hopefully smart enough to know that poking Bangladesh will bring no good for them and it will be a massive waste of their money and a disaster to their strategic interest. One might be thinking with this Bangladesh armed forces, India will occupy Bangladesh like USA has occupied Iraq but it is a totally different scenerio in case of war. Bangladesh has successfully defeated Pakistan Army when she was known as East Pakistan, with the support of her people and Bangladeshi population is politically educated enough to repel any direct foreign invasion on any day. The present Bangladesh army personnel number of 250,000+ is close to enough; all it needs is bit more modernization.



mate we got 1 million 400thousand ansar soldeirs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## paritosh

strictly speaking in non-religious terms...Bangladesh has more things in common with India than it has with Pakistan....so regardless of the realistic picture...if say india and Bd wanted to establish cordial relations...it wont be that hard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

paritosh said:


> strictly speaking in non-religious terms...Bangladesh has more things in common with India than it has with Pakistan....so regardless of the realistic picture...if say india and Bd wanted to establish cordial relations...it wont be that hard.



Yes with eastern part of India. But we have a lot in uncommon with western and southern part of India as like as Pakistan.
But we can build a benificial relationship with India as we both have the same stake in economic front.


----------



## TopCat

mijanur said:


> mate we got 1 million 400thousand ansar soldeirs



You forgot VDP. All together we have 4.5 million...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> You forgot VDP. All together we have 4.5 million...



sorry mate but could u tell me wat VDP is. 
anywyaz if we go in war we would have plenty of soldeirs


----------



## paritosh

and we all like going to war now dont we?
wars are traumatic and distressful and exhaustive why dont people seem to agree to that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## paritosh

iajdani said:


> Yes with eastern part of India. But we have a lot in uncommon with western and southern part of India as like as Pakistan.
> But we can build a benificial relationship with India as we both have the same stake in economic front.



very true...indeed.


----------



## gromell

mijanur said:


> sorry mate but could u tell me wat VDP is.
> anywyaz if we go in war we would have plenty of soldeirs



Village defense force=VDP, in Bengali it would be "graam protirokha bahini". In terms of war skills it is Military>BDR>Ansar>VDP and police is somewhere between ansar and VDP. Ansar, VDP, police are not battle trained though. BDR and Army are well-trained.


----------



## mijanur

gromell said:


> Village defense force=VDP, in Bengali it would be "graam protirokha bahini". In terms of war skills it is Military>BDR>Ansar>VDP and police is somewhere between ansar and VDP. Ansar, VDP, police are not battle trained though. BDR and Army are well-trained.



thanks....


----------



## mijanur

paritosh said:


> and we all like going to war now dont we?
> wars are traumatic and distressful and exhaustive why dont people seem to agree to that?



know one is saying to go war i said if we do


----------



## khabib

Sir, Allow me to share my two cents here. A good amount of officers
of BD military are trained in IND and Pak mil. schools. Bangladesh also
trained a significant number of SL and Nepali military in its school.
However number of Pak and Ind. officers in BD is mostly limited to
Staff college and a few other courses.

During initial establishment of BD para commando BN, it received significant training and advice from Pak SSG.


----------



## khabib

malaymishra123 said:


> Um, is it necessary for India and BD to be hostile? Or is it necessary for BD to have the military capability to deny an Indian advantage if war is 'thrust' by India?
> 
> *I mean diplomatic relations between two countries decide on the threat perception of that country and by an extension its military capability current or desired.*
> 
> India and Bangladesh dont have that threat perception of each other to warrant military buildup specific to each other, while India-Pakistan and India-China do.



You are right !! However, Myanmar is a very unstable poor country with a very big military who are in power !! And this is dangerous !!

Moreever, our Military officers psychi work in such a way that india will go for a ground invasion but the ground reality is different !!

The Whole Awami League and so called the media of BD are full of Raw agent !! Looking at the way two former chief intel. officers are now handed by the order of indian BOSS - Bangladesh is already run
effectively by india !!


----------



## khabib

malaymishra123 said:


> They Key then is to ensure Bipartisan support for each other in both BD and India. India and BD both have two main political parties regardless of the regional players. In India its the Congress and BJP, while for BD, its AL and BNP.
> 
> While you will find a broad support for BD in both Congress and BJP, its the BNP that causes problems for India. Allowing greater trade between India and BD would make both Congress and BJP further be accomodative of BD concerns on various issues. One thing is certain, both Congress and BJP understand numbers and economy. Both know, their future depends on two factors-economy and security. And if BD raises its importance in the economic context, then you will find more bipartisan support for BD.
> 
> As far as security is concerned, AL is already trying to improve things, they have already said they will not allow BD to be used for anti-India activities. So things are on a mend here.
> 
> There is one issue-BNP.
> 
> They are a decidedly Islamist party which tries to undo absolutely anything or any deal that might be good for India. It takes steps that actually harm India. They are in cahoots with the Islamic militants, they are not in favour of putting for trial even the war crime accused in the Liberation War of BD. Indo-BD relations take a nose dive whenever BNP comes to power. They were in power when India actually started accusing BD of helping the insurgents in NE India in collusion with ISI.
> 
> What to do about that mate?




We would like to see something mutual from indian side as well !!
We have waited for last 38 yrs already - in Vain !!

Will india ever stop killing poor BD farmers across by BSF and Awami league ever take that issue -- Not in my life time. Or stop supporting
Chittagong Hills tracts insurgent -- No !!


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> You forgot VDP. All together we have 4.5 million...



Brother, This VDP will not even go after a village thief let alone after IA
in war !!


----------



## blain2

I think you folks are way off tangent here. This thread is to discuss BA, its capabilities, growth, organization etc. Please open up a different thread to discuss the geo-politics of BD. *This thread should be left as a reference specifically for discussing the BD Army*. Nothing else. BD-India or BD-Pakistan relations do not fall under this thread. 

I had made this thread a sticky to be used as a reference. If more than half the posts will be about the political aspects and foreign relations then this thread is not serving the purpose for which it is intended. I believe this goes for all three, the PA, IA and BA ones that Fatman had started and posted a lot of material on.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## denoo

few days back i heard govt going to buy SU-30 fighter jet from russia . any further news on this regard ?


----------



## Raquib

denoo said:


> few days back i heard govt going to buy SU-30 fighter jet from russia . any further news on this regard ?



not yet confirmed. But the govt is very likely to choose one of the following:

1) J-10
2) Su-27 or Su-30
2) JF-17


----------



## TopCat

Raquib said:


> not yet confirmed. But the govt is very likely to choose one of the following:
> 
> 1) J-10
> 2) Su-27 or Su-30
> 2) JF-17




SU-27 with some upgradation is a good choice for BD. SU-30 is two seater with longer range which are unnecessary for BAF. 
The price is very good, far better than j-10 and su-30.
JF-17 should be dropped from the list.


----------



## leonblack08

malaymishra123 said:


> Um, is it necessary for India and BD to be hostile? Or is it necessary for BD to have the military capability to deny an Indian advantage if war is 'thrust' by India?
> 
> *I mean diplomatic relations between two countries decide on the threat perception of that country and by an extension its military capability current or desired.*
> 
> India and Bangladesh dont have that threat perception of each other to warrant military buildup specific to each other, while India-Pakistan and India-China do.



You are right.We don't need to be hostile but at the same time we cannot afford to become Poland of Second World war.Do you see how much money Indian Govt. spending on arms?close to Hitler? may be more.

so we should be prepared at least to delay Indian Party,if it comes any day.

One reason our army is poor compared to India or Pakistan because one our economy and the other is that we had so much chaos among us that we(read successive Govt.) did not feel the need to modernise the army.Bunch of corrupted politicians together with some money thirsty generals.

We are optimistic about this years budget as there are indication of spending money on defence.


----------



## leonblack08

fatman17 said:


> so far it seems not!



These two pictures of Bangladesh Navy seals might clear the confusion.BD navy seals are trained by Republic of Korea SEALs.I will post those pictures as well, later on.


----------



## leonblack08

They are included in the special forces.


SSF-They are responsible for security of VVIPs. 



There is also Presidential Guard Regiment,who might also be counted as special force.I need clarification here though.


*EDIT:*PGR is also special force,confirmed.Army men on the picture above are from PGR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

Leon you're back!! been missin you.. welcome back!


----------



## leonblack08

BD military personnel training with ROK Seals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> Leon you're back!! been missin you.. welcome back!



Thanks bro!


----------



## leonblack08

malaymishra123 said:


> Fatman, could you please find if officers of the BDA train at Indian establishments or are there any proposals for the same?



BD army officials do study at India.I was reading the background of high ranking BD military official,can't recall the name,he studied at defence college in Pune.I am not sure about the name of the place but They do study in India.Not sure if they train.

As far as Pakistan is concerned,Mastan Khan sir said that some BAF cadets do train at PAF academy.

And not to forget,DGFI was based on ISI


----------



## leonblack08

Bangladesh 
Army Commandos 
Para-Commandos -------------------1st para commando battalion 
Presidential Guard Regiment ----------------PGR
Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) 
Special Security Forces 

Global Special Operations Forces Directory


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> SU-27 with some upgradation is a good choice for BD. SU-30 is two seater with longer range which are unnecessary for BAF.
> The price is very good, far better than j-10 and su-30.
> JF-17 should be dropped from the list.



The latest variant of Su-27 SKM is probably perfect fo BD.But problem with Sukhois is that they are very expensive both to buy and to maintain.We can't allocate that much money on fighters.Its better to invest on SAMs and improve RADAR system for now.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> The latest variant of Su-27 SKM is probably perfect fo BD.But problem with Sukhois is that they are very expensive both to buy and to maintain.We can't allocate that much money on fighters.Its better to invest on SAMs and improve RADAR system for now.



SU-27 is not that expensive. I think 35 mln each without upgrades. 2 squdron for 840 mln not a bad investment.


----------



## Jako

No iajdani,leon is infact correct.......the sukhois are expensive in maintanence terms,also russian spares are not always easy to get of good quality........some are pricey too....


----------



## Choppers

Dont worry we will provide you LCA -Tejas.Maintanence and spare parts wont be a problem.


----------



## leonblack08

Choppers said:


> Dont worry we will provide you LCA -Tejas.Maintanence and spare parts wont be a problem.



Thanks but no thanks.

It is better to fight with decade old F-7s.Its not that I am degrading LCA,it must be an able fighter,but sorry we don't need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Choppers

On second thoughts I think you dont need such an advanced fighter coz u dont face any external threat.


----------



## leonblack08

Choppers said:


> On second thoughts I think you dont need such an advanced fighter coz u dont face any external threat.



Whatever you say sir..


----------



## TopCat

Choppers said:


> On second thoughts I think you dont need such an advanced fighter coz u dont face any external threat.



No that is not true. People around us are very hostile. BD needs a strong army.
Going back to Political Science in defining a state, "Every state is a perceived enemy of other states. If not than there is no need for a statehood. Two could be together"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> BD army officials do study at India.I was reading the background of high ranking BD military official,can't recall the name,he studied at defence college in Pune.I am not sure about the name of the place but They do study in India.Not sure if they train.



Now thats new...


----------



## khabib

Raquib said:


> Now thats new...



This is now new at all. All the Rakhi Bahini officers were trained in indian military academy, Deradun. Present COAS trained in india for
higer defence management course. Lots of artillary officers also trained in india as exchange student. In terms india send there officers
to DSCSC, NDC and others courses in BD. but number is higher for bd officers.


----------



## HK-47

> Bangladesh has successfully defeated Pakistan Army when she was known as East Pakistan, with the support of her people and Bangladeshi population is politically educated enough to repel any direct foreign invasion on any day.



different kind of war.That was guerilla warfare not full scale between organised armed forces.
nope we are too smart to be forced into submission by anyone.That's why India will never attack us they will take away our water if they want to.

BD armed officers are sent everywhere,to Pakistan,India USA,UK everywhere.Heck we got Indian officers in our military academy;I think there are Pakistanis,Bhutanese,Nepalese,etc too.

I don't think wars are interesting to anyone anymore ; maybe to journalists such things serve their purposes other than those of defence industries.

But still we should always be alert.Hard to predict the future is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sabir

Atleast Bangladesh doesnt have to waste its money much for buying weapons like we Indians and Pakistanis do. India is never a threat to Bangladesh....and Mayanmar?.....they must be aware of the fact that India and Pakistan will not sleep if they come for any misadventure in Bangladeshi soil.


----------



## HK-47

hope you are right.But that so called surplus is gobbled up by corrupt quarters so might use that money to spend on the armed forces.

Can anybody tell me how the divisions,and the brigades organized?


----------



## DesiGuy

i think you guys need to think about military rather than spending money on military. 


good luck.


----------



## eastwatch

Choppers said:


> Dont worry we will provide you LCA -Tejas.Maintanence and spare parts wont be a problem.


You must be sarcastic with your suggestion about purchase from India. We are to fight against India, today or tomorrow. How can we then buy Indian junks.


----------



## AHMED85

EXCELLENT WORK KEEP IT UP


----------



## Raquib

DesiGuy said:


> i think you guys need to think about military rather than spending money on military.
> 
> 
> good luck.



Thinking about military is worthless while spending on military is kind of a wise decision!!


----------



## eastwatch

khabib said:


> Brother, This VDP will not even go after a village thief let alone after IA
> in war !


I think, your comments are outrageous. During Liberation War, the then Ansars were less trained than the present VDPs. Yet, they fought with guns and bamboo sticks. More than 550 (probably 566) Ansars were killed in action against the well equipped Pakistan army. They had no arms, yet they did not run away.

These Ansars were trained only in .303 rifles, they were even bare footed, but it did not dissuade them to fight against the PA. So, please refrain from making indecent comments about the VDPs who are better trained than the Ansars of 1971. You have to understand a people's war is the only answer to an attack by a stronger army.

I expect a more respectful attitude towards our defence forces, VDP or otherwise. They are not to be ridiculed from people who may faint at the first sound of gun fires. They may also die at the shock without ever knowing how the VDPs would fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khabib

eastwatch said:


> I think, your comments are outrageous. During Liberation War, the then Ansars were less trained than the present VDPs. Yet, they fought with guns and bamboo sticks. More than 550 (probably 566) Ansars were killed in action against the well equipped Pakistan army. They had no arms, yet they did not run away.
> 
> These Ansars were trained only in .303 rifles, they were even bare footed, but it did not dissuade them to fight against the PA. So, please refrain from making indecent comments about the VDPs who are better trained than the Ansars of 1971. You have to understand a people's war is the only answer to an attack by a stronger army.
> 
> I expect a more respectful attitude towards our defence forces, VDP or otherwise. They are not to be ridiculed from people who may faint at the first sound of gun fires. They may also die at the shock without ever knowing how the VDPs would fight.




General Nur uddin when he was colnel as Director of Military Operation in 1974 made the idea of total war similar to PLA in China.

It is now 2009. War has changed a lot in its dynamics and nature. Thread polarity has also changed. Being imotional and looking at the past will not serve us at all. Having a occupation by india was the main basis of Ansar and VDP. That is not a reality now. 

Think out of the box.


----------



## Major-Hasan

malaymishra123 said:


> I did not know that Bangladeshi Army was in such a bad shape. This after them having ruled the country for a few years. Did they not try to buy new equipment , clearly define a doctrine, and then train at that time?



Dear malaymishra123, 

I did not get that what did you mean by "Bad Shape"? 

Well, I think you need more knowledge regarding Yearly Budget of Bangladesh Army to make any comments. 

We are struggling to build up a good economy right now, not to make a strong Army. We have our own strategy. So please make more sensible comments regarding other nation's Army. 

Bangladesh Army is playing good role I think. 

Thanks.


----------



## raihan.iiuc

Now bangladesh face many problem , one is Myanmar problem they use their 1 division Army near Teknaf Border , They Also Make 2 Air base in near border of bangladesh.


Actually Myanmar prepare to a war against bangladesh ?????

Please any senior member explain & analysis it.....


----------



## eastwatch

khabib said:


> General Nur uddin when he was colnel as Director of Military Operation in 1974 made the idea of total war similar to PLA in China.
> 
> It is now 2009. War has changed a lot in its dynamics and nature. Thread polarity has also changed. Being imotional and looking at the past will not serve us at all. Having a occupation by india was the main basis of Ansar and VDP. That is not a reality now.
> 
> Think out of the box.


Yes, but we have to think within the limit of our purse. We cannot just go for an arms race against India. When our economy is in a better shape, only then we can modernize our defence sector.


----------



## khabib

eastwatch said:


> Yes, but we have to think within the limit of our purse. We cannot just go for an arms race against India. When our economy is in a better shape, only then we can modernize our defence sector.



If we do not have the Noor chowdhury and the gang, within our defence budget we can get quite effective weapons for our defence forces. We need also the foreign policy work parallely to develop the defence as well. We can get lots of EDA from USA, if our foreign policy is little bit pro active. EDA does not need money.

Last time USA offer BD around 420 3tons truck. We did not take that to make business deal for some politically connected businessman who are supplying truck to BD. With that access money we can buy artillary locating radar and air defence and engineering equipment to strengthen our defence.


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> If we do not have the Noor chowdhury and the gang, within our defence budget we can get quite effective weapons for our defence forces. We need also the foreign policy work parallely to develop the defence as well. We can get lots of EDA from USA, if our foreign policy is little bit pro active. EDA does not need money.
> 
> Last time USA offer BD around 420 3tons truck. We did not take that to make business deal for some politically connected businessman who are supplying truck to BD. With that access money we can buy artillary locating radar and air defence and engineering equipment to strengthen our defence.



Yaak.... I hate those 3 ton trucks as Pakistani and Georgian military got those from USA. They just dont look army anymore neither USA army uses them to carry their troops.
I think BD uses home made trucks.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Yaak.... I hate those 3 ton trucks as Pakistani and Georgian military got those from USA. They just dont look army anymore neither USA army uses them to carry their troops.
> I think BD uses home made trucks.



Yes but not all are home made.Arunima Boylan are I think made in BMTF.But I have seen a significant number of Renault trucks.


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> Yaak.... I hate those 3 ton trucks as Pakistani and Georgian military got those from USA. They just dont look army anymore neither USA army uses them to carry their troops.
> I think BD uses home made trucks.



Those are not worse than what we get. It can be used by Army transport battalion, BDR, Answar, navy etc. It saved us money and that we can use somewhere where it is needed. that is the point here.


----------



## emotionless_teenage

iajdani said:


> SU-27 with some upgradation is a good choice for BD. SU-30 is two seater with longer range which are unnecessary for BAF.
> The price is very good, far better than j-10 and su-30.
> JF-17 should be dropped from the list.



Su-27 is an superiority fighter,while Su-30 MK is a multirole aircraft.current trend shows that opting a multirole aircraft is better than having a different air-superiority and ground-attack aircraft(USA,for example,already retire almost all of it's A-series aircraft and are focusing on F/A-series aircraft).even a baseline Su-30MK can carry deep penetration attack,SEAD and air-superiority task



leonblack08 said:


> The latest variant of Su-27 SKM is probably perfect fo BD.But problem with Sukhois is that they are very expensive both to buy and to maintain.We can't allocate that much money on fighters.Its better to invest on SAMs and improve RADAR system for now.



a baseline Su-30MK is about 35 million,about the same price of F-16 block 50/52.about the cost,usually big,2 engined aircraft are more expensive to maintain(even other similar aircraft such as F-15).but it can carry more weapon,has longer range(i speak this with burma in mind) and are more flexible than current fighter in bangladesh inventory.(which is either a fighter or an ground attack aircraft)

even vietnam are having more flanker(they already have 24 flankers and opting for more) than both malaysia and indonesia.i don't see why bangladesh cannot operate such aircraft optimumly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

emotionless_teenage said:


> Su-27 is an superiority fighter,while Su-30 MK is a multirole aircraft.current trend shows that opting a multirole aircraft is better than having a different air-superiority and ground-attack aircraft(USA,for example,already retire almost all of it's A-series aircraft and are focusing on F/A-series aircraft).even a baseline Su-30MK can carry deep penetration attack,SEAD and air-superiority task
> 
> 
> 
> a baseline Su-30MK is about 35 million,about the same price of F-16 block 50/52.about the cost,usually big,2 engined aircraft are more expensive to maintain(even other similar aircraft such as F-15).but it can carry more weapon,has longer range(i speak this with burma in mind) and are more flexible than current fighter in bangladesh inventory.(which is either a fighter or an ground attack aircraft)
> 
> even vietnam are having more flanker(they already have 24 flankers and opting for more) than both malaysia and indonesia.*i don't see why bangladesh cannot operate such aircraft optimumly*



I agree with your words.When air force like Eritrean AF can field Su-27(I don't know in which condition they are),there is no reason that we can't fly them.Moreover,Russia had previously offered Su-27 to us.So if we are willing to pay,they will offer us Su-30.

But the maintenance of twin engine fighters is a trouble.In that case,I think single engined Gripen should be the choice for us.The problem here is we have to invest more initially,than flankers.


----------



## TopCat

What is wrong with F-16? Why not we should get them In the future we should even opt for F-35.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> What is wrong with F-16? Why not we should get them In the future we should even opt for F-35.



Avoid made in US..it will be good for our health.If we are to buy from US,there will be thousand strings attached to it.Which will give US a chance to take unfair advantage from us.
F-16 is a very agile and proven fighter no doubt.But Gripen is better.There is no way US will offer us F-35,*I am talking about 50 years later.*
But there is a chance we can get a hand on Gripen NG,which will have AESA radar and is said to be least expensive to maintain among its class of fighters,thats 4.5 gen.


----------



## Patriot

Gripen is probably the best option considering the size of BD's Air Space.It can take off from small runways too.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Avoid made in US..it will be good for our health.If we are to buy from US,there will be thousand strings attached to it.Which will give US a chance to take unfair advantage from us.
> F-16 is a very agile and proven fighter no doubt.But Gripen is better.There is no way US will offer us F-35,*I am talking about 50 years later.*
> But there is a chance we can get a hand on Gripen NG,which will have AESA radar and is said to be least expensive to maintain among its class of fighters,thats 4.5 gen.



We are not going Nukes.. Strings all revolved around Nukes. So dont worry. They will sell F-35 if they sell you F-16 now in near future.


----------



## emotionless_teenage

iajdani said:


> We are not going Nukes.. Strings all revolved around Nukes. So dont worry. They will sell F-35 if they sell you F-16 now in near future.



indonesia also doesn't have nuke ambition

yet they also suffered embargo from the states.until their military relation got naturalized recently

not to mention that US-bloc weapon need to follow some kind of guideline(like restriction on counter-insurgency ops) to guarantee continuous assistance


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> What is wrong with F-16? Why not we should get them In the future we should even opt for F-35.



Americans are not reliable supplier of spare parts. We pay them big money, but they stop sypplying spare parts when we show rivalry with a country that America regards as a friend. They do not do this to Israel, but always do it with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Bangladesh to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile from china
Mon, Feb 15, 2010


The Bangladeshi military will receive new equipment as part of a 10-year modernization program. Bangladesh's Planning Minister Air Vice Marshal A.K. Khandker (ret.) stated that the effort to purchase new equipment is on track. Orders will be placed for new armored vehicles during the current fiscal years. The Bangladeshi Army wants seven tanks and an armored recovery vehicle.


The Bangladeshi Army has various foreign-made armored vehicles. This fleet includes 1,080 Russian-built BTR-80 and BTR-70 wheeled armored vehicles, as well as 60 Egyptian-made Fahd 28s and several Turkish and Romanian 6x6 RN-94 armored personnel carriers (APCs).

Besides vehicles, Bangladesh plans to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile systems. The Bangladeshi Navy's Osman, a modified Type 053H frigate, will be fitted with anti-aircraft and anti-ship missiles from China. The BNS Bangabandhu will be similarly equipped.

In addition, Bangladesh wants to purchase three new frigates to replace a similar number of ex-British Royal Navy ships currently in service. Bangladesh hopes to be operating submarines by 2019. 

Link
Bangladesh to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile from china : Defense news

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bd_4_ever

fallstuff said:


> Bangladesh to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile from china
> Mon, Feb 15, 2010
> 
> 
> The Bangladeshi military will receive new equipment as part of a 10-year modernization program. Bangladesh's Planning Minister Air Vice Marshal A.K. Khandker (ret.) stated that the effort to purchase new equipment is on track. Orders will be placed for new armored vehicles during the current fiscal years. The Bangladeshi Army wants seven tanks and an armored recovery vehicle.
> 
> 
> The Bangladeshi Army has various foreign-made armored vehicles. This fleet includes 1,080 Russian-built BTR-80 and BTR-70 wheeled armored vehicles, as well as 60 Egyptian-made Fahd 28s and several Turkish and Romanian 6x6 RN-94 armored personnel carriers (APCs).
> 
> Besides vehicles, Bangladesh plans to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile systems. The Bangladeshi Navy's Osman, a modified Type 053H frigate, will be fitted with anti-aircraft and anti-ship missiles from China. The BNS Bangabandhu will be similarly equipped.
> 
> In addition, Bangladesh wants to purchase three new frigates to replace a similar number of ex-British Royal Navy ships currently in service. Bangladesh hopes to be operating submarines by 2019.
> 
> Link
> Bangladesh to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile from china : Defense news



Thank you fallstuff bro....for sharing it.......good news 

Btw, i would like to question that amount of 1080 APCs from Russia we have....is it accurate....??? if so, fantastic figures i must say.....moreover, the report also overlooked the Otokar Kobras we use.....

Cheers!!!


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> Bangladesh to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile from china
> Mon, Feb 15, 2010
> 
> 
> In addition, Bangladesh wants to purchase three new frigates to replace a similar number of ex-British Royal Navy ships currently in service. Bangladesh hopes to be operating submarines by 2019.
> 
> Link
> Bangladesh to purchase anti-armor and anti-ship missile from china : Defense news



This is the first confirmed report I have read that BD will purchase submarines. I have read somewhere else that there will be four units of this underwater war machine. It will be a great leap forward. The purchase will make our big neighbours nerveous and will make them think before they poke their dirty nose inside our sea territory.

Go, Bangladesh go.


----------



## Lion Of Pakistan

malaymishra123 said:


> I did not know that Bangladeshi Army was in such a bad shape. This after them having ruled the country for a few years. Did they not try to buy new equipment , clearly define a doctrine, and then train at that time?



INDIAN TROLLING COMES IN AND TALKS ****.
I didn't know India was in such a bad shape even after 62 years, it still forgot to buy new equipment, but clearly it looks like it likes to have Slumdogs running around the place.


----------



## monitor

we are hearing of bangladesh will buy submarin navy will be three dimentional force for a long time now after this long wait we now confirm of buying helicopter for navy but still 9 years to get our hand on submarin .

our army still does not have any attack helicopter and does not have any midium or long rang air defence system


----------



## eastwatch

malaymishra123 said:


> I did not know that Bangladeshi Army was in such a bad shape. This after them having ruled the country for a few years. Did they not try to buy new equipment , clearly define a doctrine, and then train at that time?


Why to shed crocodile's tears for our Bangladesh? Our first priority was and is always economy. Moreover, India always kept on disturbing with our procurement by showing displeasure at every opportunity whenever we tried to strengthen our capability.

Now, that our economy is in strong footing, we have more money to spend on arms, and Indian objections are now easily nullified when China and US are backing us. Note that BD is not willing to get an offensive capability like Pakistan. Our population can easily be mobilized during a war.


----------



## manish123

eastwatch said:


> This is the first confirmed report I have read that BD will purchase submarines. I have read somewhere else that there will be four units of this underwater war machine. It will be a great leap forward. The purchase will make our big neighbours nerveous and will make them think before they poke their dirty nose inside our sea territory.
> 
> Go, Bangladesh go.



U mean that u will make india nervous.


----------



## TopCat

manish123 said:


> U mean that u will make india nervous.



Why not?? I heard submarine could inflict serious damages...


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Why not?? I heard submarine could inflict serious damages...


Quite and long endured SUBs are the ultimate NAVAL weapons IMO. Many modern NAVIES including Chinese have started to believe in SUB based doctrine while surface vesseles would stay as subordinate. It would be quantum leap for BN if it can get 4 SUBs. I would preffer BN to go for 4 of the Turkish U-209 boats with modern refurbishment. Another good one could be Chinese Yuan with AIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## prithwidw

iajdani said:


> Why not?? I heard submarine could inflict serious damages...



Make sure of what you speak. Don't leave too much room, or else Military Professionals will be crying for your blood in here.


----------



## eastwatch

manish123 said:


> U mean that u will make india nervous.


India is a regional military power. BD neither can compete nor can make it nerveous by procuring just 4 units of submarines. But, with this purchase, Burma and India may not get away with pleasure in an offensive. Their noses may also bleed.


----------



## Jayhawk

manish123 said:


> U mean that u will make india nervous.



If a small country like Israel can make the entire middle east nervous.....why cant Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jung yw

Lion Of Pakistan said:


> INDIAN TROLLING COMES IN AND TALKS ****.
> I didn't know India was in such a bad shape even after 62 years, it still forgot to buy new equipment, but clearly it looks like it likes to have Slumdogs running around the place.


I really don't like such comments. You must learn to appreciate india's rise. We pakistanis can't comment on Indian military forces. They may be weak in comparison to US. RUSSIA or China. But they're miles ahead of us.. Their defence budget is 34 billion dollars which is just 2 percent of their GDP. But we are spending 3.6&#37; of our GDP and yet our defence budget is 8 billion dollars. I've seen many of my Pakistani brothers commenting on Indian slums. But they have the second fastest growing economy in the world as well as second fastest poverty decline rate. Even in 1999 GDP per capita of Pakistan was more than India. But because of their economic boom their GDP per capita is now twice that of us. Their total GDP is close to 15 times more than that of us. Experts predict that because of the double digit growth India is slated to witness in this decade their economy will be ranked fourth behind those of USA,China and Japan by the end of this decade. As far as defence goes their defence budget will be about 180 billion dollars in 2015 if they continue to spend at the present rate of 2% of the GDP. You can understand the amount of development that's taking place in India if you visit the thread "India developing but still a long way to go". You'll be shocked. They have moved really forward. We as well as other south asian countries are nowhere near to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jung yw

saad_hawk said:


> If a small country like Israel can make the entire middle east nervous.....why cant Bangladesh


That's the difference between Israel and Bangladesh. Israel is miles ahead in terms of everything. You just can't compare the two.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Skies said:


> Keeping Israel aside:
> 
> I also think that if Taiwan can be a damn developed and self dependent beside China then why BD can't be self dependent beside India? Why we believe that we can not grow up or run without depend on India?



No doubt Bangladesh can develop without being depndent on India...infact there are two scenarios when you are talking about development...Taiwan is developing more militarily and the reason is China..now Bangladesh does not have any war like situation with any of its neighbour...so the development in BD will be more for the civil society.which is much better.And for that BD does not need to be dependent on India,but to develop it needs co-operation with its neighbours,and India already being more developed can easily provide opportunity for in co-operation in fields of trade,commerce,etc.
This will not only help Bangladeh but will equally help India..this is not called being* dependent*.


----------



## Tanu

batmannow said:


> I mean special forces in BD army, are they have or not have?


well bangladesh navy has a special forces unit. they r called UDT/SWADS.Highly trained and well equipped.they train with da US navy SEALs and the koreans.size believed to b eaual to a battalion.


----------



## Tanu

Patriot said:


> Gripen is probably the best option considering the size of BD's Air Space.It can take off from small runways too.


In fact Gripen is THE best plane for BAF. Single engine , has the lowest maintainence cost and overall performance is good for a small country like BD. However currently BAF is converting its 16 Mig 29s to SMT/M/M2 and ordered an additional 18 Mig 29SMT/M/M2s. These are the upgraded Mig 29s. Also they are planning to procure Su-30MKK which according to me is a good option too.


----------



## Tanu

monitor said:


> we are hearing of bangladesh will buy submarin navy will be three dimentional force for a long time now after this long wait we now confirm of buying helicopter for navy but still 9 years to get our hand on submarin .
> 
> our army still does not have any attack helicopter and does not have any midium or long rang air defence system


medium range SAMs is being bought from russia.Buk M1-2 SAM unit is being procurred for BAF.medium range about 3-52kms and altitude of 100-82000ft. Delievery complete by 2012,no. of units unknown


----------



## TopCat

Tanu said:


> In fact Gripen is THE best plane for BAF. Single engine , has the lowest maintainence cost and overall performance is good for a small country like BD. However currently BAF is converting its 16 Mig 29s to SMT/M/M2 and ordered an additional 18 Mig 29SMT/M/M2s. These are the upgraded Mig 29s. Also they are planning to procure Su-30MKK which according to me is a good option too.



34 Migs in the fleet certainly going to make that a good deterrant force.. Looking forward to at least couple of squadron of sukuis...


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

iajdani said:


> 34 Migs in the fleet certainly going to make that a good deterrant force.. Looking forward to at least couple of squadron of sukuis...


are Migs any good?, I think bangladesh should be getting Gripens or F/A-18 from the US, why do bangladesh get these Migs over and over again


----------



## TopCat

British_Bangladeshi said:


> are Migs any good?, I think bangladesh should be getting Gripens or F/A-18 from the US, why do bangladesh get these Migs over and over again



Will you be paying in cash or cheque???


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

iajdani said:


> Will you be paying in cash or cheque???


I don't mind either way xD, lol joke, but cmon man Migs are bad now.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Tanu said:


> In fact Gripen is THE best plane for BAF. Single engine , has the lowest maintainence cost and overall performance is good for a small country like BD. However currently BAF is converting its 16 Mig 29s to SMT/M/M2 and ordered an additional 18 Mig 29SMT/M/M2s. These are the upgraded Mig 29s. Also they are planning to procure Su-30MKK which according to me is a good option too.




Hello bro,

Well, currently we run 8 Migs and four of it came from overhauling just last year....and the remaining four will perhaps be overhauled locally....

There was news that 14 more Migs would be bought but yet no solid source frankly speaking....we need to wait....

About Su-MKK....i know the news you came up with is posted in BDMilitary....though i have nothing against that site, we still need to wait for more of a permanent source....it would be great if we have them in BAF....but realistically, they are very costly and would drain out resources for maintenance....

And welcome to the forum....enjoy your stay....!!!


Cheers!!!


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

bd_4_ever said:


> Hello bro,
> 
> Well, currently we run 8 Migs and four of it came from overhauling just last year....and the remaining four will perhaps be overhauled locally....
> 
> There was news that 14 more Migs would be bought but yet no solid source frankly speaking....we need to wait....
> 
> About Su-MKK....i know the news you came up with is posted in BDMilitary....though i have nothing against that site, we still need to wait for more of a permanent source....it would be great if we have them in BAF....but realistically, they are very costly and would drain out resources for maintenance....
> 
> And welcome to the forum....enjoy your stay....!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


are we getting any modern aircraft? like F-18's? or F-22's? Eurofighters?


----------



## bd_4_ever

British_Bangladeshi said:


> are Migs any good?, I think bangladesh should be getting Gripens or F/A-18 from the US, why do bangladesh get these Migs over and over again




Gripens are a good options for now....additionally, its cost friendly as well....but i am not sure if its offered to us right now or not....AFAIK, Gripens are a good ''flanker'....

F/A 18....and you can expect some strings attached along with it by Uncle SAM....

I suggest JF-17 for now....it is a proven platform, a capable plane and from a brother nation....J-10 in few years time would also be a good option....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

British_Bangladeshi said:


> are we getting any modern aircraft? like F-18's? or F-22's? Eurofighters?



Well bro, 

F-22 is still a long stretched dream for us....you can write that down....Eurofighters are darn costly and its suitable for countries with a large airspace, unlike Bangladesh....we need fighters that can defend our sky which is small....best FOR NOW is JF-17....

And yes, we are looking for some new Fighter-Trainer Aircraft....it is probably 'Aero L-159' from Czech Republic that we are buying....may be a squadron or so....there is a thread i opened on this, you can check there for more info....


And welcome to the forum, keep posting....!!!


Cheers!!!


----------



## USSR

BD has an army..Lol some ambition.


----------



## mjnaushad

USSR said:


> BD has an army..Lol some ambition.


----------



## bd_4_ever

USSR said:


> BD has an army..Lol some ambition.




Wasnt USSR "broken into pieces"....lack of ambition??? 


Cheers!!!


----------



## mjnaushad

British_Bangladeshi said:


> are Migs any good?, I think bangladesh should be getting Gripens or F/A-18 from the US, why do bangladesh get these Migs over and over again


A good plane doesn't mean its good for every nation or country.....The F 18 or Grippen might really add awesome force to BDAF but do Bangladesh really need F18 right now...If it invest same in other things like education, economy and go for cheaper AC which can also do the job in case of aggression then no need to go for F18....

And also you never know the west...One night you sleep without embargo the next day you'll have everything blocked because uncle sam is not happy with you.


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

bd_4_ever said:


> Well bro,
> 
> F-22 is still a long stretched dream for us....you can write that down....Eurofighters are darn costly and its suitable for countries with a large airspace, unlike Bangladesh....we need fighters that can defend our sky which is small....best FOR NOW is JF-17....
> 
> And yes, we are looking for some new Fighter-Trainer Aircraft....it is probably 'Aero L-159' from Czech Republic that we are buying....may be a squadron or so....there is a thread i opened on this, you can check there for more info....
> 
> 
> And welcome to the forum, keep posting....!!!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


okay I don't think bangladesh would buy the JF-17's because it pakistani equipment this is just my opinion, I heard in 2021 bangladesh will modernize their army completely, its from another forum, I can't give factual evidence though, and Aero L-159's isn't as beautiful as F-16's or F-18's? how about Gripens? thats a good way to go, and how strong is the Aero L-159, F/A-18 Super Hornet maybe?


----------



## bd_4_ever

British_Bangladeshi said:


> okay I don't think bangladesh would buy the JF-17's because it pakistani equipment this is just my opinion, I heard in 2021 bangladesh will modernize their army completely, its from another forum, I can't give factual evidence though, and Aero L-159's isn't as beautiful as F-16's or F-18's? how about Gripens? thats a good way to go, and how strong is the Aero L-159, F/A-18 Super Hornet maybe?




Dude you are mixing it up....L-159 is a different scenario and so is F-16, F/A 18....the former is a trainer-fighter to suit the training of pilots as well as provide some ground support....

F-16, F/A 18 is a pure weapon delivery platform....its off course not a bad option and it "LOOKS" good too....but that comes last in the list when you go to decide a plane for your force....USA will steal your sleep with embargoes and strings if you buy their stuffs....mostly of the time thats the case, if not all....

L-159 is not a bad plane....has seven hard points with AIM firing capability....why dont you check the pics of the plane....


Cheers!!!


----------



## mjnaushad

British_Bangladeshi said:


> okay I don't think bangladesh would buy the JF-17's because it pakistani equipment this is just my opinion, I heard in 2021 bangladesh will modernize their army completely, its from another forum, I can't give factual evidence though, and Aero L-159's isn't as beautiful as F-16's or F-18's? how about Gripens? thats a good way to go, and how strong is the Aero L-159, F/A-18 Super Hornet maybe?


My opinion is never put all you eggs in one basket especially if teh basket is American.....

Maybe BD dont buy JF 17 because of its being Pakistani but how about FC 1.


----------



## bd_4_ever

mjnaushad said:


> My opinion is never put all you eggs in one basket especially if teh basket is American.....
> 
> Maybe BD dont buy JF 17 because of its being Pakistani but how about FC 1.




Nothing wrong with pakistani planes bro, JF-17 is a very good one....just that AL is in power right now and hence may not go for it....


Cheers!!!


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

bd_4_ever said:


> Dude you are mixing it up....L-159 is a different scenario and so is F-16, F/A 18....the former is a trainer-fighter to suit the training of pilots as well as provide some ground support....
> 
> F-16, F/A 18 is a pure weapon delivery platform....its off course not a bad option and it "LOOKS" good too....but that comes last in the list when you go to decide a plane for your force....USA will steal your sleep with embargoes and strings if you buy their stuffs....mostly of the time thats the case, if not all....
> 
> L-159 is not a bad plane....has seven hard points with AIM firing capability....why dont you check the pics of the plane....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Its actually quite a beautiful aircraft, but not as good as the F-16 or F/A-18, I want to speak with the people that are buying these aircraft any info?


----------



## Skies

bd_4_ever said:


> About Su-MKK....i know the news you came up with is posted in BDMilitary....though i have nothing against that site, we still need to wait for more of a permanent source....it would be great if we have them in BAF....but realistically, they are very costly and would drain out resources for maintenance....



Are you talking about Indian made or Russian made su-MKK that will make you so happy?

If you talk about Indian made Sukhoi, then never talk anything against India, Indian-policy and BSF-Killing. It's a poor idea if you do not obey them from whom you buy your arms, security and pride.


----------



## banned

BD do realize that seprating from Pakistan has left them with no air cover. No problem they can buy LCA from their fav bhartis that is if it will be delivered at all.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Skies said:


> Are you talking about Indian made or Russian made su-MKK that will make you so happy?




What is there not to be so happy if we get sukhois one day...?? 

For your question....if BAF gets sukhois, it off course should be from Russia....

However, as i said....we need to wait for a more solid confirmation....in the meanwhile, there is nothing wrong in anticipating....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Skies

bd_4_ever said:


> What is there not to be so happy if we get sukhois one day...??
> 
> For your question....if BAF gets sukhois, *it off course should be from Russia....
> *
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



no problem


----------



## bd_4_ever

Skies said:


> If you talk about Indian made Sukhoi, then never talk anything against India, Indian-policy and BSF-Killing. It's a poor idea if you do not obey them from whom you buy your arms, security and pride.



I have no idea why you dont come up with your "important" additions to posts before someone replies to you....no offence meant....

SU-MKI is jointly built by Russia and India, particularly for the IAF....SU-MKK is jointly built by Russia and China, SU-MK2 is an upgraded version of SU-MKK....used by Indonesia, Venezuela and China....MKK and MKI are two different planes.....and IF the news of that poster is correct, then we are looking at MKK....

You can see this....Su-30MK Factsheet :: Air-Attack.com


Cheers!!!


----------



## Patriot

Yep, Sukhoi is Russian Company not Indian but honestly speaking double engine fighters are not suited for BAF.You need something like Gripen NG or Mirage2000-5 because double engine fighters cost a lot more fuel and maintenance.


----------



## Skies

bd_4_ever said:


> I have no idea why you dont come up with your "important" additions to posts before someone replies to you....no offence meant....
> 
> SU-MKI is jointly built by Russia and India, particularly for the IAF....SU-MKK is jointly built by Russia and China, SU-MK2 is an upgraded version of SU-MKK....used by Indonesia, Venezuela and China....MKK and MKI are two different planes.....and IF the news of that poster is correct, then we are looking at MKK....
> 
> You can see this....Su-30MK Factsheet :: Air-Attack.com
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!





Actually, I said because I saw you to be excited (which I did not like, although it&#8217;s your prerogative) when India offered BD overhaul our mig-29. So I thought maybe you are also excited to buy Indian made jets too.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Patriot said:


> Yep, Sukhoi is Russian Company not Indian but honestly speaking double engine fighters are not suited for BAF.You need something like Gripen NG or Mirage2000-5 because double engine fighters cost a lot more fuel and maintenance.




Bro, Mirage is darn costly....Qatar asked India for arnd $60m for second-hand ones....

And Gripen might not be offered to us right now....

SUs are very costly in maintenance department....we need to see what BAF does....probably it will be another bunch of Migs....


Cheers!!!


----------



## bd_4_ever

Skies said:


> Actually, I said because I saw you to be excited (which I did not like, although it&#8217;s your prerogative) when India offered BD overhaul our mig-29. So I thought maybe you are also excited to buy Indian made jets too.




If i recall properly, i was never excited on India offering us overhauling of Migs....may be i am wrong, you can quote my post where i spoke regarding it and send it to me....

Lets be realistic....SU-MKIs are not only Indian made, its a joint development....they may have plans to make it themselves in future, though i have no idea about that....Indigenous LCA is the one that India made themselves....


Cheers!!!


----------



## British_Bangladeshi

bd_4_ever said:


> If i recall properly, i was never excited on India offering us overhauling of Migs....may be i am wrong, you can quote my post where i spoke regarding it and send it to me....
> 
> Lets be realistic....SU-MKIs are not only Indian made, its a joint development....they may have plans to make it themselves in future, though i have no idea about that....Indigenous LCA is the one that India made themselves....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Do you think it will be Migs again then?


----------



## Patriot

British_Bangladeshi said:


> Its actually quite a beautiful aircraft, but not as good as the F-16 or F/A-18, I want to speak with the people that are buying these aircraft any info?


Comparing that trainer with F18 or F16 is like comparing foxy car with Lamborghini.F18 or F16 are a totally different thing in terms of avionics, air frame agility and high A2A maneuvers capability etc.


----------



## bd_4_ever

British_Bangladeshi said:


> Do you think it will be Migs again then?




Well, that has a high chance....there also has been rumors regarding it....we need to wait for confirmation....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Tanu

British_Bangladeshi said:


> are we getting any modern aircraft? like F-18's? or F-22's? Eurofighters?



F-22s r not for export and F18s hav a huge price tag wid strings attached 2 it


----------



## fatman17

why r we discussing the needs of BDAF in the BD Army thread!


----------



## Tanu

i think BAF should induct gripen fighters.dey hav da lowest maintainence cost and dey cant take off and land from a highway...can b refuelled and ready for flight in jus 5 min....however taxes hav 2 b paid for dese...i heard bangladesh is preparing 2 produce F-7s and Mi171s locally wid production facilities being set up wid chinese help???any1 can help me wid info on dat?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Tanu said:


> i think BAF should induct gripen fighters.dey hav da lowest maintainence cost and dey cant take off and land from a highway...can b refuelled and ready for flight in jus 5 min....however taxes hav 2 b paid for dese



To induct an aircraft, it must be offered to us first....i am not sure whether they are available for BAF....



> i heard bangladesh is preparing 2 produce F-7s and Mi171s locally wid production facilities being set up wid chinese help???any1 can help me wid info on dat?



Nothing has been heard of it, all we do right now is overhaul and not produce....btw, what was your source of this news....??


Cheers!!!


----------



## Tanu

bd_4_ever said:


> To induct an aircraft, it must be offered to us first....i am not sure whether they are available for BAF....
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has been heard of it, all we do right now is overhaul and not produce....btw, what was your source of this news....??
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



umm i dont realli remember dat read it long time ago dats y i asked for info but yea some news papers say we r building 2 overhauling plants for F7 and Mi


----------



## bd_4_ever

Tanu said:


> umm i dont realli remember dat read it long time ago dats y i asked for info but yea some news papers say we r building 2 overhauling plants for F7 and Mi




It would be good if you can provide few links of that news....


Cheers!!!


----------



## Tanu

bd_4_ever said:


> It would be good if you can provide few links of that news....
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


we r inducting a AWACS check dis news ASIAN DEFENCE: Bangladesh Air Force seeks to purchase fighter trainer aircraft and simulators for fighter planes and helicopters


----------



## Tanu

hey according 2 wiki bd army is converting 300 T-59s 2 Al zarar in bd armys 902 heavy workshop but i dont realli think da contracts still available. will da present gov allow dis??? btw check da link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Zarrar:what:


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Bangladesh army is of little use as it is, poorly equipped, poorly paid, poor government.


----------



## integra

Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladesh army is of little use as it is, poorly equipped, poorly paid, poor government.


 
WTF? They are among the highest paid ones who gets free property in a 
cramped up city. Poor governance doesn have anything to do with our Army.
And weapons, do you want them to fire laser guns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

integra said:


> WTF? They are among the highest paid ones who gets free property in a
> cramped up city. Poor governance doesn have anything to do with our Army.
> And weapons, do you want them to fire laser guns?


 
2nd Lt. get Tk. 11,000 per month (starting). But they get good rations and property. 

I once visited the Sarvar province in Dhaka, the whole area is held by the army. Nothing but trees there. There are many areas like this held by the navy, air force and BGB. An awful lot of land of no practical use.

I think our military should be reformed into a truly professional and world-class force. 

Compared to India, China or even Burma, our military overall is not that well-equipped and judging from the Pilkhana tragedy, I doubt if its well-organized.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

They get property?

What exactly?

A good pay I would say.

A good deal they have one has to concede.

However, Lathial says they are poorly paid etc and gives a grim picture.

Who is correct, Zabanya or Lathial?


----------



## Arko

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> They get property?
> 
> What exactly?
> 
> A good pay I would say.
> 
> A good deal they have one has to concede.
> 
> However, Lathial says they are poorly paid etc and gives a grim picture.
> 
> Who is correct, Zabanya or Lathial?


 

Defence Officers Housing Scheme (DOHS)...........i am not sure of the full form.........its what they are called.......

Each officer gets approximately 3-4 kathas (local area measurement unit, enough to build 2500-3000 square feet apartments) of land in and around Dhaka city. These lands are extremely valuable (worth crores in BDT). In Dhaka where planned residential areas are hard to find, these DOHS are more of a role model for the rest of the country; they are highly planned and the older ones like BARIDHARA DOHS have actually turned out to be posh areas......way out of reach of normal publics affordability (land prices in Dhaka are exorbitant, and are increasing at astonishing rates).

Considering the fact that even a Lt Gen gets 42K BDT ($580 approximately) as basic salary, it is a considerable reward the officers are getting paid.............with that kind of a salary, for his entire service time, he wont be able to afford land like that...........it would take more than 30 years of salary at that level to buy a 1.5 crore (considering the cheapest possible rate, the real price should be way more than that). This shows that if you actually serve loyally, you are really going to be rewarded (considering the fact that it is coming from a resource poor country like BD)

Check out the link *army.mil.bd/node/417*

You cannot say they are poorly paid.........comparing to other government services, military as a whole are better off.........apart from the salaries, they also get to have RATIONS, HOUSING, HEALTH CARE and various other facilities that others can only dream about. One cannot expect to get more from the state. One should not whine about it. But it is always true that the salaries are far lower than the private sector........but then again, most officers get to serve under UN, whereby earning a decent amount in about a couple of years.

However, it can always be said that our army needs to be better equipped. There is no limit in ones wishes or imaginations. However, we need to think logically. Military expenditure does not earn a dime for us (only a few R&D schemes may turn out to be money churners, but that only is applicable for developed nations with huge resource base) and is actually a loss making entity. It is spent only due to an IN CASE factor. I am not advocating against it, but merely stating the facts and believe we should try to bring a harmony between our military and development expenditure........... Over the long run, development spending is going to pay out.

We live in a county where less than half a click away from the PM's residence, beggars, drug junkies and all sorts of similar things are seldom seen. It does not fit us to show off our military muscle while half of the country starves. We do need to protect our country from threats, both foreign and local........we need to ensure our development is more balanced, so that it can last. We however, do not want our country resort to the same philosophy as Myanmar........ we may be able to afford a much stronger military, but that will come at a price.......at the price of the poor people's food, clothing and shelter........ it will be at the price of the the young children's education, their healthcare. It might not seem much of a patriotic to some people, who seem to be blinded of their country's mis-fortuned half who barely manages to get on with their life..........and would always be attracted by the more glorious and glamorous military powers.

And I believe the same thing works with even USA..........even when US spends trillions of dollars on wars who's worth is questionable, USA cannot brag that poverty is non-existent in their country. Should not they concentrate more upon their own country rather that poking around all over the world.

Hope I did not hurt anyone's sentiment.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mil-avia

*A Bangladeshi engineer building a tank for the Army :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Tanks and armoured vehicles of Bangladesh Army :*

Type. . . . . Role. . . . .Total
Type 55/59. . MBT . . . . . .100
Type 69 . . . MBT . . . . . . 80
Type 62 . . . Light Tank. . . 40
BTR 70. . . . APC . . . . . . 55
BTR 80. . . . APC . . . . . .130
YW-531. . . . APC . . . . . . 50
RN-94 . . . . APC . . . . . . .9
MT-LB . . . . APC . . . . . . 20
Al-Fahd . . . IFV . . . . . . 55


*This table taken from post # 29


Related post # 602 of another thread : Aircrafts of Bangladesh Army (table & photos)*


----------



## mil-avia

*Troops and a crane of Bangladesh Army working on a bridge in their camp to be installed somewhere else or nearby, photo shot in Congo :*







*Related photo in Post # 574 of another thread


In previous post # 165 of page # 11 : Tanks and armoured vehicles of Bangladesh Army (table)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Bangla fighter said:


>


 
*^ Battle inoculation in Bangladesh Military Academy during winter season ^*


----------



## mil-avia

*Another photo of the same training spot : Battle inoculation in Bangladesh Military Academy during rainy season :*






*The trees have more leaves in this photo.



Related photos in posts # 600, # 601 and # 602 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*BI (Battle Inoculation) Range in BMA, a part of Military Training*

Written by Arfan Hossain

Monday, 02 May 2011






Bangladesh Military Academy is one of the finest military academies in the world where cadets from different countries like Sri Lanka, Palestine come to receive the high quality training.

The battle inoculation is one of the chapters in the training manual, called BI in short. It gives the young, greenhorn cadets a taste of actual combat situation to condition themselves. The cadets have to cross a number of difficult obstacles carrying live ammunition and grenades. They receive a kind of a confidence boost from the entire experience. The most exciting parts of the exercise are grenade throwing and rope slide. However, the exercises do contain an element of risk, as accidents do tend to happen. 





*Cadets on training*

Last time a lady cadet, Tahsina Mahtab Ananna broke her leg and was unable to pass the medical. But do not worry folks; the success rate is quite high. 





*Cadets on training*

The training ground is not always the best place to be, but the challenge of competing and winning keeps the excitement level brimming at all times. The BI is compulsory for anyone on the path to become an officer. After being an officer, the essence of the training and all the hard work is applied in his or her professional life. They bring name and fame to the country be it at home or abroad. The cadets are groomed to become the finest officers at the BI range, and they in their brave endeavors uphold the glory of Bangladesh. BI range &#8211; sounds great, doesn&#8217;t it? 





*Cadets on training*








*Writer:* MD ARFAN HOSSAIN NOUFIL is a citizen journalist of *OutLookBD.com* 

Last Updated ( Tuesday, 03 May 2011 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*From top : Bangladesh Army's Type 59 MBT training simulator photoshttp://eert-bd.com/products.htm  /  Bangladesh Army's Air Defense Artillery Fire Control Simulation System (ADAFCSS) for training of its anti-aircraft brigade  / Command-&-control chart of the ADAFCSS System :



*

1000 × 231















Related thread


*Related image in post # 331 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*A sophisticated foreign-made demining robot that became non-functioning due to technical problem re-activated by peacekeeping officer Captain Mohammad Raihan of Bangladesh Army in Congo (article written in Bengali) :*




878px × 1258


*Request to members : translate the article


Related photo in post # 542 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*A BTR-80 APC, a partly visible pickup truck and soldiers of the Army :







Related photo in post # 598 of another thread*


----------



## kobiraaz

may i know why you suddenly changed thread???


----------



## mil-avia

*Two photos showing a BTR-70 APC (probably; please confirm of dismiss) and column of Type 69* MBT's during late February 2009 in Dhaka :*












** Related thead*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army tanks in Dhaka during 1975 :*






*Related old photos in posts # 366 and # 410 of BMT (N&P) thread and in post # 42 of BAF thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army troops atop BTR-80 APC's :*







*Another photo :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army trucks and pickup trucks with troops :*







*Related photos in posts # 556 and # 558 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army camp at Shuvolong overlooks the picturesque Kaptai lake of south east Bangladesh :*





1048 × 786


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers patrolling with guns in the south east region :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Older (defunct) uniform of Bangladesh Army with different type camouflage, these personnel were peacekeepers :*







*Related photos in post # 577 of another thread


Next photo in post # 181 : U.S. paramilitary personnel in Bangladesh visit*


----------



## mil-avia

*A delegation from the Oregon National Guard meets with key civic and military leaders in Bangladesh during late October 2008 :*









*Previous post 180 : Older type uniform photo of Bd Army no longer in use*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army Adjutant General Calls on SL Army Commander 18 July 2011 :*































*(6 images)*


----------



## mil-avia

*East Pakistani Soldiers during late March 1971*


----------



## mil-avia

mil-avia said:


> *From top : 6×6 RN-94 armoured vehicle /ambulance of Bangladesh Army in UN mission with a Red Crescent painted on its side (second photo) and 4×4 Otokar Cobra vehicles of Dhaka Metropolitan Police :*
> 
> 
> *These photos were previously shared separately in posts # 554 and # 657 except for the last one.*


 
*Many thanks to shiblya17   of bangladeshdefence.blogspot.com for taking photos from the above quoted post of another thread last month :

Links One and Two *


----------



## mil-avia

*A mobile command post of Bangladesh Army with camouflage :*






*1632 × 1224 pixels version of this photo*


----------



## mil-avia

*An Army bulldozer is engaged in filling up a deep pit at the site of the under-construction hospital complex on late May 2011 after it subsided in the East Nakhalpara area of Dhaka city few days after the incident to protect other adjacent high-rises :*














*Troops and a crane of Bangladesh Army working on a bridge in their camp to be installed somewhere else or nearby, photo shot in Congo :*








*Bangladesh Army personnel and an Army crane clear debris after landslides struck in the southern coastal area of Cox&#8217;s Bazar, 185 miles south of Dhaka, on June 2010 :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Women queue up for the first time after Army began to recruit female officers and soldiers several years ago, this photo shot back then :*


----------



## mil-avia




----------



## mil-avia

*Self-deleted (double post)*


----------



## brational

Bangladesh army is the best in the world.


----------



## mil-avia

*An Army truck and troops in Chittagong :*







*Related photos in post # 558 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*From top : 4x4 driving simulators inside Bangladesh Institute of Peace Support Operation Training (BIPSOT, first three photos) : / Bangladesh Army's Type 59 MBT training simulator photos (4th)http://eert-bd.com/products.htm  /  Bangladesh Army's Air Defense Artillery Fire Control Simulation System (ADAFCSS) for training of its anti-aircraft brigade (5th image)  / Command-&-control chart of the ADAFCSS System (6th image) :





















*

1000 × 231















Related thread


*Related image in post # 331 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*A column of Bd Army Type 69 MBT's during a parade :*







*Related MBT parade large photo in post # 368 of another thread *


----------



## mil-avia

*Medal Parade in Gbarnga city of Liberia's Bong County honouring Bangladeshi UNMIL Peacekeepers during 10 February 2009 :*


----------



## mil-avia

*A Bd Army truck and a BAF* An-32 aircraft with relief goods after the November 2007 Cyclone Sidr :*







** Related thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*A Bd Army soldier checking ID card of driver of heavy truck of another foreign army in Congo :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army peacekeepers with white-coloured vehicles in Yamoussoukro city of Ivory Coast during 2008 (three images) :*

















*Related thread : BAF white-coloured Mi-17 copters*


----------



## mil-avia

*Side doors of 8×8 BTR-80 armoured vehicles : the first photo shot in Congo and the second one in Bangladesh :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bd Army vehicles in Dhaka during early 2009 :*




Photo shot by : Shamim-ul Hasnain


*Related photos in post # 186 and in an external link*


----------



## mil-avia

*From top : Water tanker truck assembled by the Army / Water trailer made by the Army / Soldiers with a towering water tank in Dhaka :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Chinese Ambassador to Dhaka Zheng Qingdian with Lieut. Gen Masud Uddin Chowdhury in PRC Emabassy during 31 December 2007 :*




800 x 600


*Related photos in posts # 346, # 347 and # 406 and hotlinks in # 308 and # 310 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*A rifle shooting club in Savar army base (not far from Dhaka city) :*






*Related photos in posts # 508, # 595 and # 596 of another thread*


----------



## Pakistanisage

"strictly speaking in non-religious terms...Bangladesh has more things in common with India than it has with Pakistan....so regardless of the realistic picture...if say india and Bd wanted to establish cordial relations...it wont be that hard".

What an idiotic statement. India has more in common than BD ? what planet did you just arrive from ?

Hindi language and culture is 100% URDU culture and language. More than 75 % of Indian Population is under the influence of Hindi Culture.
The only commonality India has with BD is one province of WEST BENGAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Bd Army overseas operations department letter (4 pages written in Bengali) about delivering GPS equipment to ten peacekeeping teams in Africa during December 2009*



*Related links in posts # 1, # 2 and # 7 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bd Army's recoilless gun during 2009 :*





Photo shot by : Salman Saeed


*Related photos in posts # 391, # 461, # 539, # 553, # 702, # 703 and # 704 of another thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A Bd peacekeeper with a commando parachutist badge in his chest :*







*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Indian cricket skipper Sourav Ganguly (L) speaks with two paratroopers of the Bangladesh Army during a rehearsal at a stadium in Motijheel area of Dhaka during 8 November 2000 :*







*Related photo and links in post # 575 of another thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Bd Army snipers in camouflage (three photos) :*
















*The 2nd and 3rd photos probably shot in foreign locations. Related photo and links in # 202*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*Blue beret of a Bd Army peacekeeper :*







*Related photos in posts # 196 and # 198*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mil-avia

*An Army camp in Sajek of south east Bangladesh's Khagrachhari district :*






*Related photos in posts # 178 and # 179 *


----------



## mil-avia

*United Nations Sierra Leone Mission's BD Contingent with Commander (middle) and an Mi-26 helicopter of another foreign AF :*







*Related link*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Bd Army personnel searching in 2010 for a pilot whose plane crashed into the Jamuna river :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Boxes of ammo in Chittagong :*


----------



## Zabaniyah

mil-avia said:


> *Bd Army snipers in camouflage (three photos) :*


 
What type of sniper rifle is that? Is it a Barret?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Zabanya said:


> What type of sniper rifle is that? Is it a Barret?


 
www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/19228-bangladesh-military-thread-news-pictures-51.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/19228-bangladesh-military-thread-news-pictures-51.html



Barrett M99 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

used by Bangladeshi Army Only? is it advanced or obsolete?? Any comparison brothers?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> used by Bangladeshi Army Only? is it advanced or obsolete?? Any comparison brothers?


 
It appears so. 

Barret is famous for making sniper rifles capable of firing big bullets. They are one of the most powerful sniper rifles in the world. They even cut through bullet-proof glass. Although, they are very heavy. I personally prefer the AIAW one or the M-24


----------



## kobiraaz

it looks like an anti material rifle though !


----------



## Zabaniyah

Bangla fighter said:


> it looks like an anti material rifle though !


 
It is more or less, but can also be used against infantry. 

The Croats used anti-material rifles to take out Serbian tank sights during the Balkan wars.


----------



## mil-avia

*Begum Zia inaugurating a military hardware display during December 2005 when she was Premier :*







*The rifle at right side and three rifles at middle of this photo are BD-08 made in Bangladesh (more photos of this rifle in the next post # 222 of this thread). 

Related cool photo in # 983 of NFB thread. 

Other related photos in # 434 showing commando weapons and in # 831 showing guns in Bangladesh Military Academy of BMT (N&P) thread.*


----------



## mil-avia

*BD-08 7.62 mm Assault Rifle (a modified Chinese Type 81 rifle with collapsible rifle butt and bayonet, 4 photos from bdmilitary-com) :





















Related photos in posts # 208, # 214, # 221 of this thread and in # 406 of another thread *


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers with guns and bags in 2003 :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladeshi Senior Military officials in Kilinochchi of Sri Lanka during December 2010 (4 images) :*






















*Related photos in post # 182*


----------



## mil-avia

*Star Wars : Bangladeshi deminers entering in a minefield of South Sudan (top) / A foreign reporter visiting Rajaf minefield of South Sudan with Bangladeshi deminers (bottom) :*










*Related photo in in post # 542 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Major General Abdul Hafiz of Bangladesh to head UN force in Western Sahara :*









*MINURSO welcomes new Force Commander Major General Abdul Hafiz :






Link*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army officers of Bangladesh and of another foreign country as peacekeepers in Darfur region of Sudan :






Related photo in post # 15 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Major Shahadat Hossain (later Lt Col and retd) with the then PLA CGS General Zhang Wan Nian in 1993 :*




*Related photo in post # 201*


----------



## mil-avia

*An AK-47 assault rifle, ammunition and counterfeit army uniform recovered from Rajasthali, a remote village in Rangamati district during November 2010 :







Related photos in posts # 569 of another thread and in # 222 of this thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Cool photo of a Type 62 light tank of Bd Army :








Related photo in another thread's post # 1 showing different type of tank in the same spot. Another Type 62 photo in # 468 of that thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*A Type 69 MBT and some crew in early 2009 :*


----------



## mil-avia

*An infantry boat of the Army :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Major General Pradip Jung Thapa, who leads the 25-member delegation of Nepal Command and Staff College, calls on CGS of Bangladesh Army Lieutenant General Md Mainul Islam at his office at Army Headquarters in Dhaka Cantonment military base 3 January 2011 :*





Photo source : ISPR


*Related photos in post # 224*http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/24698-world-armies-bangladesh-15.html#post2040994


----------



## mil-avia

*A gun salute :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*A soldier with a loudspeaker :*


----------



## mil-avia

*A soldier atop a gatehouse :*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army officers with the director of UN Peacekeeping Operations (a Japanese national) in front of a BAF Bell 212 copter in Bangladesh late 2010 :*





Photo source : Japanese website



*Related photo in post # 211*


----------



## mil-avia

*Ma Xiaotian, deputy chief of general staff of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), met with the visiting chief of general staff, Bangladesh Army, in Beijing on the afternoon of 23 December 2010 :


*

*Related thread 

Related link 

Related photo in post # 228*


----------



## bd_4_ever

mil-avia said:


> *An infantry boat of the Army :*



They are not our security forces are they?


Cheers!!!


----------



## mil-avia

*Five photos of Bd Army parade shot by Ershad Ahmed at Tejgaon AFB, Victory Day 16 December 2010 :*




























*Another photo shot by Ershad Ahmed during the same day & at same location in post # 94 of MiG-29 thread*


----------



## kobiraaz

bd_4_ever said:


> They are not our security forces are they?
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Yes they are. Notice numbers written in bengali


----------



## bd_4_ever

Faarhan said:


> Yes they are. Notice numbers written in bengali



Lol dude, i dont want to sound stupid...but dont they look like indian forces from say WB?


Cheers!!!


----------



## mil-avia

*Diver's badge of Bd Army front and reverse side views :*















bd_4_ever said:


> but dont they look like indian forces from say WB?





mil-avia said:


> *An infantry boat of the Army :*



*Source of the photo above (foreign site written in german language)*




*Bd Army personnel searching in 2010 for a pilot whose plane crashed into the Jamuna river :*









*Related photos in posts # 200 and in # 206*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers taking some weapons into their custody from a crime scene :*


----------



## mil-avia

*A personnel in front of an artillery at night :*







*Related artillery photos in an external thread and another photo shot at night in post # 231 of this thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Old photo of a Bd Army tank at Dhaka outside of military base, this photo shot in 1975, 924 x 497 pixels :*







*Another 1975 old photo showing Army tanks in Dhaka :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

Chief of Army Staff General Md Abdul Mubeen is seen with the officers of Ordnance Corps of Bangladesh Army on the occasion of the Investiture Ceremony of the 6th annual Commanders Conference of the corps at Ordnance Centre and School at Rajendrapur military base in Gazipur on 30 November 2010 :





*Related Rajendrapur photos in post # 930 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Chinese Defense Minister Liang Guanglie (R) shakes hands with Muhammad Abdul Mubeen, chief of army staff of the Bangladesh Army, in Beijing, capital of China, Sept. 15, 2011 :







Related photo in post # 238*


----------



## mil-avia

*Front angle view of an artillery :






Related photo in post # 245*


----------



## mil-avia

*OTO Melara Mod 56 105 mm pack howitzer (two photos) :










Related link*


----------



## mil-avia

*A crest with the compliments from a former Chief of Army Staff of Bangladesh given to the Central Military Commission Vice Chairman Liu Huaqing of China as a gift in 2004 or earlier :






Related photo in post # 248*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Side doors of 8×8 BTR-80 armoured vehicles : the first photo shot in Congo, the second and third ones in Bangladesh :*















*Related photos in posts # 240 of this thread and in # 392 and # 786 of another thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army commando parachutists with badges parade 26 March 2007 Independence Day :



*




*A Bd peacekeeper with a commando parachutist badge in his chest :*






*Related web search results , related image search results and another related image in post # 27 of BN thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Cadets of Bangladesh Military Academy in a pond, the one at right carrying a Type 69 40 mm barrel RPG launcher :






Related BMA photos and shortcuts in posts # 167, # 168 and # 169 *


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers with older type uniforms (newer type has different camouflage) and Type 56 rifles :



 


Related photos and shortcuts in posts # 180, # 221 and # 222 of this thread and in # 185 of another thread*


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> Lol dude, i dont want to sound stupid...but dont they look like indian forces from say WB?
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
Why the troops in the subject photograph should look WB or Indian when the writing and even faces look they are ours. For one thing, there is no WB Regiment and IA may write in English and Hindi, but certainly not in Bengali.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Question: What is Bangladesh Army's standard issue rifle? G-3? Type-56?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

type 56 , BD08

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*General*

A four star General is the highest rank in the Bangladesh Army. Chief of Army Staff in Bangladesh Army is a four star General. 







---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

*Lieutenant General 
*

A Lieutenant General is a three star General. Some time he serves as PSO to the Chief of Army Staff or a PSO at Armed Forces Division or Director General at DGFI. He may act as a Commandant at National Defence College too. 





---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------

*Major General *

A Major General is appointed as a General Officer Commanding at Division Level or ARTDOC. Some time he serves as PSO to the Chief of Army Staff. He serves as a PSO at Armed Forces Division, Director General at DGFI, SSF, BGB, Ansar & VDP and some other organizations. He acts as Commandant at National Defence College, Defence Service Command and Staff College, Military Institute of Science and Technology and VC of Bangladesh University of Professionals etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Brigadier General *
He is the Battalion Commander. Some time he serves as a Grade-1 staff officer at formation level. He holds various appointments like Grade-1 Staff Officer, AA & QMG etc. He acts as Chief Instructor at most of the training institutions. Some officers are posted to BGB, RAB, POLICE, DGFI, SSF, NSI, BTRC as Lieutenant Colonel also. 






*Colonel*
A Colonel is appointed as an Officiating Brigade Commander . Some time he serves as a Colonel Staff at formation level. Some Colonels are posted as a Station Commander. Some Colonels are posted to BGB as Sector Commander and DGFI as Colonel GS. 







*Lieutenant Colonel *
He is the Battalion Commander. Some time he serves as a Grade-1 staff officer at formation level. He holds various appointments like Grade-1 Staff Officer, AA & QMG etc. He acts as Chief Instructor at most of the training institutions. Some officers are posted to BGB, RAB, POLICE, DGFI, SSF, NSI, BTRC as Lieutenant Colonel also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Major*
A Major serves as a Company Commander in a unit/ battalion. Some very senior Majors are appointed as Battalion Second in Command. Some are appointed as Officer Commanding of independent companies . He serves as a Grade-2 staff officer at HQ and formation level. He holds various appointments like Grade-2 Staff Officer, Brigade Major, DAA & QMG etc. He acts as Instructor at most of the training institutions. Some officers are posted to BGB, SSF, RAB, POLICE, DGFI, BNCC, NSI, BTRC as major also. 







*Captain *
A Captain serves as a company second in command or a staff officer in unit and formation level. He holds various appointments like, Grade-3 Staff Officer, Adjutant, Quarter Master etc. Various extra regimental duties starts from this rank. Some Captains hold the appointment of Aid de Corp to senior officers. Some officers are posted to BGB, SSF, RAB as captain also.







*Lieutenant *
A Lieutenant assists Company Commander in various unit activities. He serves as the administrative officer or staff officer in an unit. 





---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

*Second Lieutenant *
A Second Lieutenant is the junior most officer in a Battalion. He serves as the administrative officer or staff officer in an unit. 





---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

*Master Warrant Officer (MWO) *
There's only one Master Warrant Officer in a Battalion. Serves as the senior advisor and consultant to the Commanding Officer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Senior Warrant Officer (SWO)* 
Key appointment and the platoon leader. Generally has 22 to 25 years of Army experience and puts it to use by making quick, accurate decisions in the best interests of the Soldiers.





---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

*Warrant Officer (WO) *
Key appointment and the platoon leader. Generally has 15 to 20 years of Army experience and puts it to use by making quick, accurate decisions in the best interests of the Soldiers and the country. 






---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

*Sergeant (Sgt) *
A Sgt commands a section (9 to 10 Soldiers). He holds various important appointments at platoon, company and battalion level. SGTs have greatest impact on Soldiers because Sgts oversee them in their daily tasks. In short, Sgts set an example and the standard for Sainiks to look up to, and live up to. They hold key appointments in the Company and Regiments. 





---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

*Corporal (Cpl) *
A Cpl is base of the Non-Commissioned Officer (NCO) ranks. Cpls serve as a Section Commander, the smallest Army units. They are responsible for individual training, personal appearance and cleanliness of Soldiers. 






---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

*Lance Corporal *
Lance Corporal are promoted to this level after one year or earlier by superior officer. Carries out orders issued to them to the best of his/her ability. 





---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

*Sainik*
Lowest rank: a trainee who's starting Basic Training . Primary role is to carry out orders issued to them to the best of his/her ability. Sainik does not have an insignia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Training workshop about preventing road accidents for civilian drivers arranged by 7 R E Battalion (insignias visible on wall and sleeve) in Kaptai of Rangamati August 2011; photo shows an officer giving certificate to a workshop participant :



 


Related link *


----------



## mil-avia

Faarhan said:


> [/COLOR]*Sergeant (Sgt) *
> A Sgt commands a section (9 to 10 Soldiers). He holds various important appointments at platoon, company and battalion level. SGTs have greatest impact on Soldiers because Sgts oversee them in their daily tasks. In short, Sgts set an example and the standard for Sainiks to look up to, and live up to. They hold key appointments in the Company and Regiments.



*Bd Army sergeant's sleeve photo : 



This photo shot by Navid bin Sakhawat*


----------



## mil-avia

*Army personnel on a motorcycle 23 April 2007 Dhaka :







Related photos in posts # 394 and # 710 of another thread *


----------



## mil-avia

*A journey through China and a few lessons*






By Lt Col Abdullah Al Mamun 

2011-09-09

_"I owe to my country and Bangladesh Army for giving me chances to visit China twice for sacred and professional assignments. I wish sharing my feeling and experiences from China would justify the spending of Government money for me by my beloved MOTHER LAND."_

China has a long history of over 5,000 years. Bangladesh is a populous country like China with 150 million population. The demographic harmony is the greatest strength of ours as prevails in China. Bangladesh enjoys of having big force-masses which can be turned into manpower.

Due to professional assignments, many officers (like me) visit China round the year and gather invaluable experiences. Sharing some of those experiences may encourage working better for Bangladesh.


Chinese Military Thoughts and 'The Art of War': Looking through the Lens

Sun Zu's The Art of War' is treated as foundational work of Chinese military theory. His work remains a timeless masterpiece. In the Gulf War officers of US Marine Corps had a copy of The Art of War so as to read in the battle field. Even in the 2003 war against Iraq, one could easily detect strategies that were inspired by this work. It has been configured as books of business strategy rather than military theory.
Sun Zu says "Winning a victory and subduing the enemy without fighting is the highest excellence. War is not for slaughter; if you win without fighting, the way you can do so is the greatest military strategy". Sun Zu also put due emphasis on attainment of virtues by a commander where he says "The commander treats his soldiers as if they were little children and loves them as they were his own offspring. He respects them as if they were his teachers. But when he uses them, he does so without the least compunction as if they were no more than mud and grass". An analysis on above statement suggests that a commander must be a hard trainer. Again he must have keen interest on the needs of his under commands/comrades.
Read more >>​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## garibnawaz

Faarhan said:


> *Brigadier General *
> He is the Battalion Commander. Some time he serves as a Grade-1 staff officer at formation level. He holds various appointments like Grade-1 Staff Officer, AA & QMG etc. He acts as Chief Instructor at most of the training institutions. Some officers are posted to BGB, RAB, POLICE, DGFI, SSF, NSI, BTRC as Lieutenant Colonel also.



Its strange that Bangladesh Calls it as Brigadier General in lines with America unlike their Indian and Pakistani counterparts who simply call it Brigadier.

Strange coz India/Pakistan has taken it from Brits and Bangladesh was once part of India/Pakistan and was under Brits as well.

The rank remains the same in lines with the Brits unlike Americans who put 1 star.

Is this right from 71 or was it changed in near past?

GB


----------



## mil-avia

*Rear view of a light tank (probably an  M-24 Chaffee) outdoor display in Bangladesh Military Museum near (few hundred metres away) the southern end of Tejgaon AFB runway : 






Partial view of Bangladesh Military Museum (total area of the Museum much larger), photo shows a building inside Museum area housing tanks, armoured vehicles and other weapons for display : 






Related photos in posts # 1079 of another thread and in # 230 of this thread*


----------



## mil-avia

*Captain Risalat Rajib on the seat of a Type 55 anti-aircraft gun :* 








*Another photo shot by Capt Risalat : Exercise with a Type 56 quad barrel anti-aircraft gun at night : 








Related photos in another thread, a few more related photos and shortcuts in posts # 205, 
# 240, # 245, # 249 and # 250 of this thread *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## garibnawaz

eastwatch said:


> IA may write in English and Hindi, but certainly not in Bengali.


 
Why not? Who are you to dictate that?

GB


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh to buy 44 armored vehicles from China*


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers carrying machine guns on their shoulders early 2009 Dhaka (1st and 2nd photos) :



 

 



Another soldier carrying a machine gun on his shoulder, photo shot in the mountainous south-east region (3rd photo) :



*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bd Army's recoilless gun on a 4x4 vehicle :*






Photo shot by : Salman Saeed




*An army officer inside an armoury with recoilless guns and other weapons :



*
Photo source : AFP




*Related links : posts # 205 and # 269 *


----------



## mil-avia

*Soldiers in Dhaka's Kamalapur Railway Station :



 


Related images in post # 973 of another thread *


----------



## asad71

garibnawaz said:


> Its strange that Bangladesh Calls it as Brigadier General in lines with America unlike their Indian and Pakistani counterparts who simply call it Brigadier.
> 
> Strange coz India/Pakistan has taken it from Brits and Bangladesh was once part of India/Pakistan and was under Brits as well.
> 
> The rank remains the same in lines with the Brits unlike Americans who put 1 star.
> 
> Is this right from 71 or was it changed in near past?
> 
> GB



It is Pakistan's and India's choice that they want to retain the rank structures of the cursed colonial masters. It is our choice to select something considered modern in the armed forces of the world. We have our own words of command in Bangla. We wear formation shield patterns/monograms in keeping with our Islamic heritage which connect us to the Saracen armies. Gradually we are going to change more dropping all colonial connections when SA was mentally and physically enslaved by WCC (Western Christian Civilization).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Khakis of Police and Fire Brigades were changed for the same reason.


----------



## Baby Leone

dont kno why indians try to spoil all threads with there stupid sense....

well bangladesh should have a strong army when she have india in neibour...


----------



## eastwatch

mil-avia said:


> *Soldiers carrying machine guns on their shoulders early 2009 Dhaka (1st and 2nd photos) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another soldier carrying a machine gun on his shoulder, photo shot in the mountainous south-east region (3rd photo) :
> 
> 
> 
> *



A stupid question, but, I wonder how many kgs is the weight of this kind of machine gun.


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> A stupid question, but, I wonder how many kgs is the weight of this kind of machine gun.



Around 7.4 kg when empty. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RPD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Double post..


----------



## kobiraaz

Bangladesh soldiers operate 12 Kg M99. So these are nothing......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

Faarhan said:


> Bangladesh soldiers operate 12 Kg M99. So these are nothing......



But M99 is usually, rested on a stable surface while being fired. 

Btw the machine gun shown in the last photo has an unusally large butt


----------



## Zabaniyah

banglarmanush said:


> But M99 is usually, rested on a stable surface while being fired.
> 
> Btw the machine gun shown in the last photo has an unusally large butt



LMGs are also fired from prone position. It is not recommended to fire an LMG when in standing position due to the high recoil. That's where assault rifles come to play.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mil-avia

*Peacekeepers from Bangladesh (standing at extreme left), Russia and other countries in Abkhazia 1998, dimensions 1479 x 1033 pixels :*



*Related posts*


----------



## mil-avia

*Bangladesh Army commando parachutists (Video)

Related posts*


----------



## neolithic

*NORA B-52 155-mm self-propelled gun-howitzer for Bangladesh :

19 October 2011

21 October 2011

28 November 2011


Related links. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## neolithic

*Bangladesh infantry divisions parades Tejgaon AFB different years :

First & second photos : Victory Day 16 December 2010, the first image shared earlier by Chisty Chowdhury in post # 185 of another thread :*





*1000 × 509 pixels* 








*Third & fourth photos : 16 December 2011, the fourth photo shared earlier by Extra Terrestrial in another thread :*














*Fifth photo : from the 1990's with a former type camouflage :*






*Five photos in this post. The last image shows soldiers with Type 56 rifles, other four photos show them with BD-08 rifles. Related link.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Truck and troops of 55 Infantry Division in Barisal city 2009 :



 *


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Impressive, however can Bangladesh take on Myanmar ?


----------



## Zabaniyah

NeutralCitizen said:


> Impressive, however can Bangladesh take on Myanmar ?



Defend, but not attack. Our air force is still lacking. 

435456546

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Zabaniya said:


> Defend, but not attack. Our air force is still lacking.
> 
> 435456546


MUA ducked under diplomatic cover after hearing Burmese roar, which made many suspicious about BD-MIL's ability to thwart Burmese onslaught. No question about its basics, though many of its top guns lose teeth by focusing on making money through mercenary giri. Furthermore, it is severely ill equipped compare to Burmese-Mil that diminishes hopes even further. IMO, in order to get teeth back it has to stop mercenary acts and focus on patriotism simultaeniously.


----------



## eastwatch

Some Burmese keep on tainting Gen. Moeen because he forced the Burmese to vacate our sea territory from digging for oil and gas in 2008. General Moeen is one of the most patriotic military person officer. His action is not seen kindly by the Burmese people. Some of the Burmese want to take over even our Saint_Martin island by force in order to widen their hold in the eastern BoB. There was a show of force of the two countries' navies only last month.

But, all the Burmese misadventures have so far failed. It failed in 2001, when they brought 60,000 troops acroos the border. It failed in 2008. Any future adventure will also fail because our armed forces are much stronger than the uncultured Burmese. If they start another adventure, our military will certainly go for taking Arakan, where the Mujahedins are waiting for an opportunity to fight against the Burmese army and secede Arakan from Burma to join Bangladesh. 

We should be careful when they criticize our generals as unpatriotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

eastwatch said:


> There was a show of force of the two countries' navies only last month.


 
Really?? Any sort of naval exercise?? 


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neolithic

*Computer training programme for Liberians run by BanBat-6 :* 



*Related link.*


----------



## neolithic

*Star Wars : Bangladeshi deminers entering in a minefield of  South Sudan (top) / A foreign reporter visiting Rajaf minefield of South Sudan with Bangladeshi deminers (bottom) :* 

 




*Related photo in in post # 542 of another thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Zabaniya said:


> Defend, but not attack. Our air force is still lacking.
> 
> 435456546



Thank you for the response however Bangladesh Armed forces on par with Myanmar ? what of the navy between you and them.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Bangladesh is weaker than Myanmar, this is the undeniable fact. Even though Bangladesh has more people, has a larger economy, is a "servant" of the USA/West and even India, while Myanmar is an outcast in the Western political world, Myanmar can still defeat Bangladesh. Pathetic is one word to describe Bangladeshi politicians. All these politicians are elected by the majority-imbecile public and that's why Bangladesh always remains a nobody. It will continue to remain so until it can value itself, its own talents, and get rid of alliances with the "kuffar" (USA/West/India etc).


----------



## livingdead

Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladesh is weaker than Myanmar, this is the undeniable fact. Even though Bangladesh has more people, has a larger economy, is a "servant" of the USA/West and even India, while Myanmar is an outcast in the Western political world, Myanmar can still defeat Bangladesh. Pathetic is one word to describe Bangladeshi politicians. All these politicians are elected by the majority-imbecile public and that's why Bangladesh always remains a nobody. It will continue to remain so until it can value itself, its own talents, and get rid of alliances with the "kuffar" (USA/West/India etc).


Can "islamic" govt step in and give security to bangladesh if you leave "kuffer" countries? They cant even save themselves.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladesh is weaker than Myanmar, this is the undeniable fact. Even though Bangladesh has more people, has a larger economy, is a "servant" of the USA/West and even India, while Myanmar is an outcast in the Western political world, Myanmar can still defeat Bangladesh. Pathetic is one word to describe Bangladeshi politicians. All these politicians are elected by the majority-imbecile public and that's why Bangladesh always remains a nobody. It will continue to remain so until it can value itself, its own talents, and get rid of alliances with the "kuffar" (USA/West/India etc).



Do Bangladeshi support following Iran example of getting Nukes to become a Regional Power ?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

hinduguy said:


> Can "islamic" govt step in and give security to bangladesh if you leave "kuffer" countries? They cant even save themselves.



Which "Islamic" govt ever took power in Bangladesh to even support your outrageous claim they can not save themselves? Bangladesh can not be a world super power in the next two decades, and the kuffar wont allow nuclear bombs, ICBM, nuclear submarines, or aircraft carriers to be built/purchased by Bangladesh. For this reason, those politicians that rely on the kuffar can simply never be trusted. Those politicians' performance in the last few decades has actually proved my point. 

Finally, who asked you to interfere in domestic Bangladeshi politics? What Bangladesh would do or would not do is for Bangladeshis to decide, not for "hinduguy" to decide or interfere in.

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> Do Bangladeshi support following Iran example of getting Nukes to become a Regional Power ?



Two of Bangladesh's neighbours, Pakistan and India already tested their nuclear weapons more than a decade ago. Bangladesh obtaining nuclear weapons will be for maintaining balance in the region. India is building dams to turn Bangladesh into a desert. If Bangladesh had nuclear weapons and Islamic-minded people, they would not tolerate such nonsense from India. All relations with India should be cut as there is absolutely nothing important that we can not find in the rest of the world that India can provide. We can find everything we need elsewhere, India is a mess and a problem. Nobody can trust India.


----------



## eastwatch

bd_4_ever said:


> Really?? Any sort of naval exercise??
> 
> Cheers!!!



Yes, the newspaper report said, one Burmese navy ship started to patrol within their own line. But, BN did not take any risk, it sent one of its smaller ships there. It also started patrolling within our own line. Burma was certainly provokong BN and was watching what actions BN takes. BN ship left the place when the Burmese ship left. 

However, this kind of show of force can escalate and if one of the contending ships fires one bullet, it may start a limited war. Burmese are very stupid. It is a pariah country, its people live in 15th century. But, some Burmese show off in this forum with a false BD flag and criticize our armed forces nakedly. We must be vigilant over them.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Bangladesh has more people and bigger economy and supported by the West/India, Myanmar is weaker and smaller Economy and smaller population outcast by the west but would Defeat Bangladesh in terms of military.

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladesh is weaker than Myanmar, this is the undeniable fact. Even though Bangladesh has more people, has a larger economy, is a "servant" of the USA/West and even India, while Myanmar is an outcast in the Western political world, Myanmar can still defeat Bangladesh. Pathetic is one word to describe Bangladeshi politicians. All these politicians are elected by the majority-imbecile public and that's why Bangladesh always remains a nobody. It will continue to remain so until it can value itself, its own talents, and get rid of alliances with the "kuffar" (USA/West/India etc).



Thank you for the info.


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^India is a staunch supporter of the Myanmar Junta.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Banglar Lathial said:


> Two of Bangladesh's neighbours, Pakistan and India already tested their nuclear weapons more than a decade ago. *Bangladesh obtaining nuclear weapons will be for maintaining balance in the region.* India is building dams to turn Bangladesh into a desert. If Bangladesh had nuclear weapons and Islamic-minded people, they would not tolerate such nonsense from India. All relations with India should be cut as there is absolutely nothing important that we can not find in the rest of the world that India can provide. We can find everything we need elsewhere, India is a mess and a problem. Nobody can trust India.



Since when?


----------



## kobiraaz

@citizen. Bangladesh has the ability to defeat Myanmar anyday if it intends to do so.. Man power and large stable economy enables us to do so. But our leaders have different strategy.... We heavily rely on diplomatic relation. Our relation with all the countries in the world is excellent. So isolated myanmar is never a threat as Bangladesh expects help from outside. So our leaders don't give priority to military sector.... Most of the money are spent after education, health, infrastructure...... Plan is simple. To reduce poverty first, then go offensive... We have the potential to become one of the best 20 military powers after 2050. If we act like iran now, we will lose it.. But yes most of the Bangladeshi infact everyone likes iran's boldness against west as shia sunni is not a factor to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Good to see your optimism, but a dose of reality is also needed from time to time. Do you think that it is realistic to assume Bangladesh can counter Myanmar at present but chooses not to develop that "power"? It's like saying Bangladesh can develop itself into the tenth largest economy in the world in two years' time but chooses not to do so because we want good relations with everyone. Bangladesh expecting others to help out against small, isolated Myanmar is enough proof that Bangladesh is even weaker. If there were Myanmarese junta members at this forum, they could also sing praises for their government and country. 

Just remember their economy experienced growth rates in excess of Bangladesh during the last few years. Bangladesh is an example of underachievement for the entire world.

---------- Post added at 01:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




Zabaniya said:


> Since when?


"Since when?" What?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bd_4_ever

Banglar Lathial said:


> Good to see your optimism, but a dose of reality is also needed from time to time. Do you think that it is realistic to assume Bangladesh can counter Myanmar at present but chooses not to develop that "power"? It's like saying Bangladesh can develop itself into the tenth largest economy in the world in two years' time but chooses not to do so because we want good relations with everyone. Bangladesh expecting others to help out against small, isolated Myanmar is enough proof that Bangladesh is even weaker. If there were Myanmarese junta members at this forum, they could also sing praises for their government and country.
> 
> Just remember their economy experienced growth rates in excess of Bangladesh during the last few years. Bangladesh is an example of underachievement for the entire world.





What he said is foreign nations will use *diplomatic* pressures to stop the war and not military aid as war is never good. We do not really need any help to kick their a$$. As Faarhan said, we can take on Myanmar on any given day and trust me, they will be humiliated on land and sea. Just pray for the subs to arrive before Hasina leaves office. Our navy will give them a* Lal Galicha Shongbordhona* if they enter our water. They however, hold an edge in air force with their additional 20 Migs but the way our Air Defense is developing, it should not be a problem to counter it. 

Myanmar has numeric advantage but numbers do not win you wars. People happen to say a lot negative about our armed forces, but hey...just try us!


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Do Bangladeshi's support following Iran example of getting Nuclear Weapons to become a regional power ?


----------



## bd_4_ever

NeutralCitizen said:


> Do Bangladeshi's support following Iran example of getting Nuclear Weapons to become a regional power ?



No we do not.


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

bd_4_ever said:


> No we do not.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Thank you for the info.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

bd_4_ever said:


> What he said is foreign nations will use *diplomatic* pressures to stop the war and not military aid as war is never good. We do not really need any help to kick their a$$. As Faarhan said, we can take on Myanmar on any given day and trust me, they will be humiliated on land and sea. Just pray for the subs to arrive before Hasina leaves office. Our navy will give them a* Lal Galicha Shongbordhona* if they enter our water. They however, hold an edge in air force with their additional 20 Migs but the way our Air Defense is developing, it should not be a problem to counter it.
> 
> Myanmar has numeric advantage but numbers do not win you wars. People happen to say a lot negative about our armed forces, but hey...just try us!
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!




Since this thread is on the Bangladesh armed forces, I would not say much more but just remember that reality can not be denied. Myanmar does not kill hundreds of Bangladeshis every year at the border and build dams to turn Bangladesh into a desert. Some Bangladeshis are now itching for a 'fight' with Myanmar since the real criminal is 'way out of their league'. If there were a Myanmar junta member in this forum, he could also provide facts on why Myanmar could annex Cox's bazaar in quick time.

---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> Do Bangladeshi's support following Iran example of getting Nuclear Weapons to become a regional power ?



Two neighbours, India and Pakistan, are already nuclear powers. If Bangladesh obtain nuclear weapons, it will be for maintaining balance in the region. Most Bangladeshis actually think they are inferior to Indians, and that's why they won't dare to challenge or overtake India by taking any adventurous path even if it benefits Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Lathial said:


> Since this thread is on the Bangladesh armed forces, I would not say much more but just remember that reality can not be denied. Myanmar does not kill hundreds of Bangladeshis every year at the border and build dams to turn Bangladesh into a desert. Some Bangladeshis are now itching for a 'fight' with Myanmar since the real criminal is 'way out of their league'. If there were a Myanmar junta member in this forum, he could also provide facts on why Myanmar could annex Cox's bazaar in quick time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Two neighbours, India and Pakistan, are already nuclear powers. If Bangladesh obtain nuclear weapons, it will be for maintaining balance in the region. Most Bangladeshis actually think they are inferior to Indians, and that's why they won't dare to challenge or overtake India by taking any adventurous path even if it benefits Bangladesh.



Bangladeshi bureaucrats should have consulted with these iWarriors before becoming a ratified signatory of NPT.


----------



## neolithic

*A rifle shooting range in Chittagong military base, 2288 × 1712 pixels :* 



*Related photos in posts # 508, # 595, # 596 & # 1271 of another thread.*


----------



## TopCat

Banglar Lathial said:


> Two neighbours, India and Pakistan, are already nuclear powers. If Bangladesh obtain nuclear weapons, it will be for maintaining balance in the region. Most Bangladeshis actually think they are inferior to Indians, and that's why they won't dare to challenge or overtake India by taking any adventurous path even if it benefits Bangladesh.



Well Bangladesh can always follow the current path and reach to the level of Japan or Germany who can make nukes within matter of days. Again Bangladesh is putting enough diplomatic pressure for a nuclear umbrella under NPT. NPT does give a non legally binding umbrella but BD wants a legally binding umbrella where 5 official nuclear holding nation will response with a nukes if BD ever attacked by nukes.

Heck even Brazil and South Africa had and can make nukes in days notice...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Banglar Lathial said:


> Since this thread is on the Bangladesh armed forces, I would not say much more but just remember that reality can not be denied. Myanmar does not kill hundreds of Bangladeshis every year at the border and build dams to turn Bangladesh into a desert. Some Bangladeshis are now itching for a 'fight' with Myanmar since the real criminal is 'way out of their league'. If there were a Myanmar junta member in this forum, he could also provide facts on why Myanmar could annex Cox's bazaar in quick time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 AM ----------




Yes, you are right, reality cannot be denied. So, ask your Burmese troops not to make the same mistake they made in 2001 when your army amassed 60,000 troops along our border. We sent only 20,000 troops, but also sent a group of commandos behind your superpower mlitary line who lived among the Arakanese Mujahids for a while in a preparation to destroy your army's supply line. Your coward Burmese army had to back off when they found out the reality. 

So, as you are so stupidly talking about our Cox's Bazaar, we can also say that we will take over the entire Arakan next time when your Burma again starts bickering like you. Arakanese Mujahids are waiting for such a situation. Note, Arakan was never a part of Burma. It was annexed by you when British left it in the early 20th century.

Do not come to this forum with a false identity and tell us who is our enemy. India is not here to make a direct attack on us. It uses some other methods to influence some of our foreign policies. But, we identify Burma as the sole enemy of Bangladesh that amasses troops in our border time to time, and tries to steal gas from our sea territory. We will just break your teeth when your country again amasses troops along our border, don't worry. 

We have already built an airforce base in Cox's Bazaar although your govt protested a lot. Note that we will place the new purchase of fighter planes in that base. We are already building a submarine/naval base near Kutubdia so that your Burmese thieves do not dare to steal our wealth in the BoB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

Banglar Lathial said:


> Which "Islamic" govt ever took power in Bangladesh to even support your outrageous claim they can not save themselves? Bangladesh can not be a world super power in the next two decades, and the kuffar wont allow nuclear bombs, ICBM, nuclear submarines, or aircraft carriers to be built/purchased by Bangladesh. For this reason, those politicians that rely on the kuffar can simply never be trusted. Those politicians' performance in the last few decades has actually proved my point.
> 
> Finally, who asked you to interfere in domestic Bangladeshi politics? What Bangladesh would do or would not do is for Bangladeshis to decide, not for "hinduguy" to decide or interfere in.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banglar Lathial said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of Bangladesh's neighbours, Pakistan and India already tested their nuclear weapons more than a decade ago. Bangladesh obtaining nuclear weapons will be for maintaining balance in the region. India is building dams to turn Bangladesh into a desert. If Bangladesh had nuclear weapons and Islamic-minded people, they would not tolerate such nonsense from India.
> 
> 
> 
> Bhai Banglar Lathial, you seem like aren't aware of the true extent of Bdesh's sell out to Bharati after bastard MUA's illegal take over. Here comes the party spoiler.. A Bharati named Mhadavi Islam (Offcourse DECEPTIVE last name) had taken the responsibility of BD's nuclear sector like 24 benya Hindus were made full secretaries out of 47 during superlative dalali of current time and infiltration in other executive, legislative and powerful sectors were similar or worse. Now aren't you gonna agree with the premise of Islam getting weakened in BD by the departure of W. Pakistani soldiers?
Click to expand...


----------



## Banglar Lathial

eastwatch said:


> Yes, you are right, reality cannot be denied. So, ask your Burmese troops not to make the same mistake they made in 2001 when your army amassed 60,000 troops along our border. We sent only 20,000 troops, but also sent a group of commandos behind your superpower mlitary line who lived among the Arakanese Mujahids for a while in a preparation to destroy your army's supply line. Your coward Burmese army had to back off when they found out the reality.
> 
> So, as you are so stupidly talking about our Cox's Bazaar, we can also say that we will take over the entire Arakan next time when your Burma again starts bickering like you. Arakanese Mujahids are waiting for such a situation. Note, Arakan was never a part of Burma. It was annexed by you when British left it in the early 20th century.
> 
> Do not come to this forum with a false identity and tell us who is our enemy. India is not here to make a direct attack on us. It uses some other methods to influence some of our foreign policies. But, we identify Burma as the sole enemy of Bangladesh that amasses troops in our border time to time, and tries to steal gas from our sea territory. We will just break your teeth when your country again amasses troops along our border, don't worry.
> 
> We have already built an airforce base in Cox's Bazaar although your govt protested a lot. Note that we will place the new purchase of fighter planes in that base. We are already building a submarine/naval base near Kutubdia so that your Burmese thieves do not dare to steal our wealth in the BoB.


 

Your post indicates that you are stupid beyond redemption. Sorry for the harsh word but your constant attack, which was uncalled for, and accusing me of being a Myanmar citizen shows your lack of intelligence. You do not even live in Bangladesh for a start. Stop making things up. Of the 150 million Bangladesh, barely 2 million people would even care about anything that goes on in Myanmar. If there is an enemy of Bangladesh, it is your dhoti-clad Dadababus. Make no mistake. Traitors of your ilk will be buried six fee down. Don't make empty threats from the comfort of your home in a foreign country.

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




LaBong said:


> Bangladeshi bureaucrats should have consulted with these iWarriors before becoming a ratified signatory of NPT.



Do you realize that your proposition is a contradiction in itself? Let's see if you have the brains to figure how that creates a contradiction.

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




iajdani said:


> Well Bangladesh can always follow the current path and reach to the level of Japan or Germany who can make nukes within matter of days. Again Bangladesh is putting enough diplomatic pressure for a nuclear umbrella under NPT. NPT does give a non legally binding umbrella but BD wants a legally binding umbrella where 5 official nuclear holding nation will response with a nukes if BD ever attacked by nukes.
> 
> Heck even Brazil and South Africa had and can make nukes in days notice...




Japan and Germany have industrial backbones that are much stronger than India and Pakistan, combined. They have US bases on their turf and they are essentially USA's stooges when it comes to foreign policy because of their defeats in WWII. Bangladesh has been a stooge of the West ever since its existence but with BAL in power, it's first a stooge of India then a stooge of the West. Do you think they will ever provide nuclear umbrella to Bangladesh? Can you "outsource" defense matters to such untrustworthy parties as the West?


----------



## Banglar Lathial

M_Saint said:


> Bhai Banglar Lathial, you seem like aren't aware of the true extent of Bdesh's sell out to Bharati after bastard MUA's illegal take over. Here comes the party spoiler.. A Bharati named Mhadavi Islam (Offcourse DECEPTIVE last name) had taken the responsibility of BD's nuclear sector like 24 benya Hindus were made full secretaries out of 47 during superlative dalali of current time and infiltration in other executive, legislative and powerful sectors were similar or worse. Now aren't you gonna agree with the premise of Islam getting weakened in BD by the departure of W. Pakistani soldiers?




Thank you for your constructive message. The reality is BAL is a stooge of Hindustan. Every area of any strategic significance has been sold to India. They are allowing any fledgling, unproductive or any sort of industry or sector from Hindustan unimpeded access and allowing all sorts of debauchery in public, having removed all traces of Islamic teachings from the curriculum, the constitution, media under the thumb of radical-Hindutva-fanatics (notice how the spread of malicious Hindutva-ideology spread during BAL tenure; you would know it if you live in Bangladesh). 


Why did you mention W. Pakistani soldiers? They have nothing to do with Bangladesh today. You are correct that BAL is not a Bangladeshi government.


----------



## eastwatch

Banglar Lathial said:


> Your post indicates that you are stupid beyond redemption. Sorry for the harsh word but your constant attack, which was uncalled for, and accusing me of being a Myanmar citizen shows your lack of intelligence. You do not even live in Bangladesh for a start. Stop making things up. Of the 150 million Bangladesh, barely 2 million people would even care about anything that goes on in Myanmar. If there is an enemy of Bangladesh, it is your dhoti-clad Dadababus. Make no mistake. Traitors of your ilk will be buried six fee down. Don't make empty threats from the comfort of your home in a foreign country.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize that your proposition is a contradiction in itself? Let's see if you have the brains to figure how that creates a contradiction.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan and Germany have industrial backbones that are much stronger than India and Pakistan, combined. They have US bases on their turf and they are essentially USA's stooges when it comes to foreign policy because of their defeats in WWII. Bangladesh has been a stooge of the West ever since its existence but with BAL in power, it's first a stooge of India then a stooge of the West. Do you think they will ever provide nuclear umbrella to Bangladesh? Can you "outsource" defense matters to such untrustworthy parties as the West?




I am not answering to your usual bla, bla rants. You did not answer to the truth that I have stated in my previous post about the 2001 Burmese massing of troops. Because it has hurt your Burmese ego. You are certainly a stupid Burmese beyond my imagination. Otherwise why you are here to glorify Burmese army without knowing the facts about our own army. Go to some other forum to glorify Burmese army. 

Do not worry about nuclear weapons. Bangladesh does not need it to sooth your ego. Are you a stupid playing kid suggesting nuclear arms for Bangladesh? Do you have any idea what it is? Do you think any country will ever use this weapon of mass destruction? Better go back to the primary school and learn the basics. And do not ever insult our military.

Your other rants do not deserve answer.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

You are highly ignorant. How old are you? Don't talk about IQ because you have never even heard of any high intelligence society. You could not even qualify for MENSA (the easiest high IQ society in the world to gain entry into) if you tried, so do not talk about IQ. 

Because this thread is on the Bangladeshi military, I chose not to talk about the pathetic state of Bangladeshi military. Do not talk like an ignoramus. The country you are living in already suffered from two instances of nuclear explosions from an enemy country, so your false idea that no body will use nuclear weapons is BS. As another example, "Israel" threatened to use nuclear weapons in 1973 when it felt it would be destroyed and when USA received that message, it started its "Operation NickelGrass". 

Nvm, you are best suited to playing PlayStation.


----------



## M_Saint

[You are highly ignorant. How old are you? Don't talk about IQ because you have never even heard of any high intelligence society. You could not even qualify for MENSA (the easiest high IQ society in the world to gain entry into) if you tried, so do not talk about IQ. 

Because this thread is on the Bangladeshi military, I chose not to talk about the pathetic state of Bangladeshi military. Do not talk like an ignoramus. The country you are living in already suffered from two instances of nuclear explosions from an enemy country, so your false idea that no body will use nuclear weapons is BS. As another example, "Israel" threatened to use nuclear weapons in 1973 when it felt it would be destroyed and when USA received that message, it started its "OperatQUOTE=Banglar Lathial;2483258]ion NickelGrass". 

Nvm, you are best suited to playing PlayStation.[/QUOTE]

You could not even qualify for MENSA (the easiest high IQ society in the world to gain entry into) if you tried, so do not talk about IQ.  

BRO, just a curiosity... Are you in it? Being an ex-Wall Street employee, I had seen a couple of them and was mentioned by my boss that I was in their league by many times, although I didn't have any official recognition. Anyway, without further beating own drum; I just want to inform you that I haven't seen a nutty history's professor, crack head like him in the NET. Zakir Bhai compared his actions with 'Flip-Floppers' but I named it 'Banorer Nach'. If you cross-refer the details of his posts regard history then you would find out gross doctoring, which equate with fallacy of premise, induction-deduction etc. Further it would lead you to ask whether this guy is in a mission of civilizational change or not. If he is then he probably carries intelligence espionage. So, beware of him and try to shove the facts at his bottom, please. 

Finally,low yielding Nukes are getting used as depleted Uranium's artillery shell, bunker blaster and many other forms till today. And the possibility of high yield's one is still there. So, it's ignoramus, mediocrity of rulling its possibility out, thanks.


----------



## neolithic

*A news conference by the GOC of 24 Infantry Division in Rangamati 28 September 2011, the desk has a Division insignia and the man at left is a commando parachutist :*




*Related links: one and two.*


----------



## Rokto14

Bangladesh need to spend more money on their air force


----------



## Avisheik

Rokto14 said:


> Bangladesh need to spend more money on their air force



Welcome brother, why dont you start a thread in member intro and introduce yourself. 

Anyway, there are plans to modernise the air force, you can read them in this bd section


----------



## World Chiz

Though there are no Commanding Officers' course but Unit Command Courses are conducted for potential Lt Cols who could not undergo Staff Course. And Since 2001 NDC has been running AFWC (Armed Forces War Course) for selected Lt Cols and equivalent officers from Army, Navy and Air Force for a duration of 44 weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

